# Medical Encyclopedia الامراض المعدية



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

حمى او داء شيكونغونيا
ذكرت منظفة لصحة العالمية في 1 آذار/مارس 2006 أن أطباء شبكة الخفارة الصحية بجزيرة رينيون الفرنسية البالغ عددهم 31 طبيباً، في الفترة بين 28 آذار/مارس 2005 و19 شباط/فبراير 2006، أبلغوا عن حدوث 2406 حالة من داء شيكونغونيا، بما في ذلك 333 حالة أُبلغ عنها في الأسبوع الممتد بين 13 و19 شباط/فبراير. وتشير التقديرات القائمة على النماذج الرياضية إلى احتمال إصابة نحو 000 157 شخص بفيروس شيكونغونيا في الجزيرة منذ آذار/مارس 2005، بما في ذلك 000 22 شخص خلال الأسبوع الممتد بين 13 و19 شباط/فبراير.

وأبلغت بلدان أخرى في منطقة جنوب غرب المحيط الهندي، منذ مطلع كانون الثاني/يناير، عن حدوث حالات من هذا الداء، وتلك البلدان هي: جزيرة مايوت (1000 حالات) وموريشيوس (2553 حالة منها 1173 حالة مؤكدة مختبريا) وسيشيل (4650 حالة).

وبادرت منظمة الصحة العالمية إلى نشر فريق من مكتبها الإقليمي لأفريقيا ومقرها الرئيسي من أجل تقييم تدابير المكافحة الجاري اتخاذها في مختلف الجزر المذكورة. وأهم التدابير الوقائية وقف انتشار البعوض عن طريق الحد من الأماكن التي يتكاثر فيها. وتشمل تلك التدابير الاضطلاع بأنشطة لمكافحة النواقل والقضاء على أماكن تكاثرها في البيوت، فضلا عن شن حملة واسعة النطاق للتثقيف في مجال الصحة العمومية باستخدام وسائل الإعلام العامة والرابطات المجتمعية بغية توعية السكان بأهمية التدابير الوقائية.

ويجري أيضاً تعزيز الترصد الوبائي وترصد النواقل. وشرع الفريق في إجراء مناقشات مع السلطات الوطنية بشأن وضع استراتيجية دون إقليمية لترصد ومكافحة فيروس شيكونغونيا وغيره من الفيروسات المنقولة بالمفصليات.







معلومات هامة
هذه الحمى ، داء شيكونغونيا Chikungunya fever أو اختصارا Chik fever وأيضا تدعى Buggy Creek virus ليست وليدة اليوم رغم أنها تتصدر الأخبار الصحية في وسائل الإعلام الأوربية ، بل تعود جذور اكتشافها إلى الخمسينات . وتعني هذه الكلمة" الرجل المنحني" باللغة السواحلية بسبب الآلام التي يسببها الفيروس في المفاصل مما يؤدي إلى إرغام المصاب على الانحناء ، وقد اعتنى الأمريكان بفيروس الشيكونغونيا في الثمانينات لاستعماله كسلاح بيولوجي نظرا للخسائر التي يمكن أن يخلفها عند العدو بواسطة الأعراض التي يسببها.






تم اكتشاف الفيروس المسؤول عن هذه الحمى في بداية الخمسينات بأوغندا وتنزانيا ، وبعد ذلك انتقل إلى جنوب شرق آسيا والمحيط الهندي . وفي الوقت الراهن بدأ الوباء في جزر القمر في بداية سنة 2005 ثم انتقل إلى موريشيوس وسيشيل وجزيرتي مايوت ورينيون الفرنسيتين في فبراير الماضي حيث أصاب 110 ألف من السكان منهم 100 ألف في الشهرين الماضيين. وينتشر هذا الفيروس في إفريقيا الصحراوية و جنوب شرق آسيا و طال أيضا منذ 2005 المحيط الهندي .

أول من عزل الفيروس هو RW Ross بأوغندا انطلاقا من عينة دم أصلها من تنزانيا لرجل يعاني من حمى و آلام في المفاصل وكان ذلك يوم 22 فبراير 1953 ، والفيروس من عائلة Togaviridae ومن نوع Alphavirus ( مجموعة A من Arbovirus ) ، له شكل دائري قطره من 60 إلى 70 نانومتر ويحتوي على خييط RNA ، وينتقل هذا الفيروس إلى الإنسان عن طريق لسعات البعوض culicine mosquitoes و تكثر هذه اللسعات في بداية النهار وفي نهايته ، فالإنسان يصبح بذلك خزانا للفيروس و البعوض هو الناقل له، لأن البعوض يكون عاديا و لا يصيب بالمرض إلى إذا تحمل بالفيروس. ولحسن الحظ فإن العدوى لم تتم بين البشر عن طريق المس أو اللعاب في حين أنها ممكنة عبر الدم و هناك احتمال الانتقال إلى الجنين أو عن طريق الرضاعة ، وإلى اليوم لا يوجد لقاح ولا علاج لأن الفيروس إلى غاية 2005 لم يمس إلا الدول الفقيرة في إفريقيا و جنوب آسيا ولذلك لم تعتن به المختبرات الغربية.

ويصيب هذا الفيروس الإنسان والثدييات والزواحف والطيور والبعوض ، وتدوم فترة حضانته ما بين 3-12 يوم متبوعة متبوعة بظهور أعرض تشبه أعراض الإنفلونزا من حمى مفاجئة لمدة ما بين يومين وخمسة أيام حيث ترتفع درجة الحرارة فوق 40 مع آلام شديدة في الرأس (صداع). ويجب أن يفرق بين حمى الشيكونغونيا وحمى الضنك (حمى العظم المكسور) لتشابه الأعراض وطرق الإصابة .

أعراض الشيكونغونيا
بعد مرور 3-12 يوم عن لسعة الحشرة تظهر الأعراض المرتبطة بالحمى و آلام الرأس والمفاصل بطريقة رهيبة ، وقد تظهر أحيانا تقرحات جلدية ونزيف هين خصوصا عند الأطفال في اللثة والأنف (ولكن النزف الدموي نادر الحدوث) لكن هذه الأعراض لا تتطور إلى حالة حرجة ، إذ منذ بداية هذه السنة تسببت هذه الحمى بطريقة غير مباشرة فقط في وفاة 48 حالة ، وفي وفاة أربع حالات بطريقة مباشرة والتي طالت أشخاصا مسنين أو مصابين بأمراض أخرى .

وتنتشر آلام المفاصل في الكتف والركبة والكاحل والرسغ والمفاصل الصغيرة، كما تظهر آلام في العضلات وتنتفخ مفاصل الأطراف ويكون لمسها مؤلم وهناك أعراض أخرى ممكنة كالغثيان والتقيؤ . تستمر هذه الأعراض لمدة 3-5 أيام عند معظم المصابين . قد يستمر ألم المفاصل لمدة أشهر عن البعض . وقد تظهر أعراض عصبية عند الأطفال .

الوقاية والعلاج
تعالج الأدوية الخاصة بهذا الوباء أعراض المرض فقط و لا تستطيع أن تشفي المرض أو تجتثه من جذوره، فهي عبارة عن مسكنات الألم ومضادات الالتهاب و ينصح بالراحة عند تناول هذه الأدوية ، و لا ينصح بالأسبرين في حالة النزيف. و لا يوجد إلى اليوم مضاد فيروسي ضد هذا الفيروس لا يتحمل الجفاف و الحرارة فوق 58 درجة.

و لا يوجد لحد الآن لقاح أو علاج وقائي للحماية ضد هذا الفيروس ، وقد بدأ فك شيفرة الجينوم في فرنسا مع البحث عن طفرات محتملة ، ولذلك يرتقب إنتاج لقاح في المستقبل لكن المدة المطلوبة لذلك غير معروفة. وفي انتظار ذلك تبقى وسيلة الوقاية هي محاربة الحشرات الناقلة والقضاء على اليرقات بإلقاء المبيدات حول المناطق المهددة والحد من المياه الراكدة ومن انتشار النفايات التي تحصر الماء وتسهل انتشار البعوض ، ويجب على الأشخاص أيضا استعمال وسائل طاردة للحشرات كالمراهم والبخاخات و بعض الآلات الكهربائية والناموسيات – الكلة-.

لقد أصبح العالم اليوم أرضا خصبة لتطور العديد من الأمراض والتي تنتشر أغلبها بسبب الفيروسات، هذه المخلوقات الضعيفة المتناهية في الصغر وهبها الله قدرة عجيبة على التكاثر والانتشار وتغيير مخزونها الوراثي ، ولا يزال الإنسان رغم ذكائه وتطوره عاجزا عن التصدي للكوارث التي تخلفها الفيروسات ، فهل ستنتشر حمى الشيكونغونيا كأنفلوانزا الطيور ؟ أم سيستطيع العلماء حصرها في المناطق المتضررة ثم القضاء عليها لاحقا ؟ 

http://www.se77ah.com/art-303-حمى-او-داء-شيكونغونيا.html

يتبع​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الهربس العصبي (الحزام الناري)
هو التهاب فيروسي حاد في الجلد يظهر على هيئة حويصلات في مسار عصب حسي معين. و يتميز بوجود ألم شديد لذا يسمى ﺒ ( الحزام الناري ) حيث انه يأخذ جزء محدد من الجلد تبعا للعصب المصاب و كأنه حزام يفصل هذا الجزء الشديد الألم و الأحمر اللون ، كأنه نار ، عن باقي الجسم.
الفيروس المسبب له هو Varicella-Zoster Virus و هو نفس الفيروس الذي يسبب الإصابة بمرض الجديري المائي. عند الإصابة للمرة الأولى بالجديري يظل الفيروس كامنا في العقد العصبية لعدة سنوات، و عندما يعاد تنشيطه يسير الفيروس مع الأعصاب ليصل إلى الجلد في صورة الهربس العصبى.


و عادة يكون سبب تنشيط الفيروس غير معروف، لكنه يرتبط بالسن (أكثر انتشارا فوق سن الخمسين) ، ضعف المناعة لأي سبب ، و التعرض لتوتر و انفعال شديد.

الأعراض:

طفح جلدي: على هيئة حويصلات تظهر بعد حدوث احمرار شديد بالجلد، فتصبح الحويصلات محاطة بجلد شديد الاحمرار. بعد 1-2 أسبوع تجف هذه الحويصلات مكونة قشور، ثم تبدأ تلك القشور في التساقط تدريجيا حتى تختفي تماما بعد 2-3 أسابيع.


يتميز هذا الطفح الجلدي أنه في جهة واحدة من الجسم. أكثر المناطق التي تصاب بالفيروس هي منطقة الصدر و الجزع. و أحيانا تصاب منطقة الوجه و الرقبة و التي قد تؤدى لحدوث مضاعفات في الفم أو العين. و أحيانا يحدث شلل في الوجه ، فقدان السمع ، فقدان التذوق في جهة واحدة من اللسان.




ألم شديد أو وخز ناري: يكون مصاحبا للطفح الجلدي أو يسبقه.

تضخم في الغدد الليمفاوية: التابعة للجزء المصاب.

أعراض أخرى قد تصاحب المرض:

ارتفاع درجة الحرارة.

إحساس بالضعف العام.

صداع.

ألم بالمفاصل.

ألم بالبطن.

☼ يعتمد تشخيص الهربس العصبي على ظهور الطفح الجلدي المميز له في شخص قد أصيب سابقا بالجديري المائي.

المضاعفات:

التهابات بكتيرية للجلد المصاب.

فقدان حاسة التذوق.

فقدان النظر.

فقدان السمع.

شلل في الوجه.

تكرار حدوث المرض. لكن نادرا ما يحدث ذلك حيث أن 99% من الحالات لا يتكرر حدوث المرض بعد الشفاء منه.

العلاج:

غالبا يتم الشفاء من الهربس العصبي تلقائيا دون علاج محدد للمرض نفسه. فقط يكون العلاج لأعراض المرض.

مضاد للفيروسات: يساعد في تقليل مدة المرض، الألم، و أيضا المضاعفات المحتمل حدوثها. كما يعتبر حماية للمريض إذا كان يعانى من نقص المناعة. و يفضل استخدامه خلال 24 ساعة من ظهور الألم. و يكون في صورة أقراص تؤخذ 4-5 مرات يوميا لمدة 10 أيام. و أحيانا يعطى حقن بالوريد إذا كان المريض يعانى من نقص شديد في المناعة.


مسكنات: لتهدئة الألم. كما يساعد أيضا على تهدئة الألم عمل كمادات باردة على الجلد المصاب.


مطهرات موضعية: مثل الكحول تركيز 70% ، حيث يجب تطهير الجلد المصاب. و يجب التنبيه على المريض عدم إعادة استخدام الأدوات الشخصية له إلا بعد تطهيرها عن طريق الغسيل في ماء مغلي.



الوقاية من المرض:

عدم ملامسة الأدوات الشخصية للمصاب إلا بعد الغسيل في ماء مغلي.

الابتعاد و عدم ملامسة جلد الشخص المصاب خاصة فترة تواجد الحويصلات لمنع انتقال العدوى (خاصة للسيدات الحوامل).

إعطاء لقاح الجديري المائي للأطفال 


http://www.se77ah.com/art-305-الهربس-العصبي-(الحزام-الناري).html


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الملاريا
الملاريا مرض التهابي خطير ، يسببه طفيلي خاص يسمى البلازموديوم plasmodium ، الذي يدخل إلى الكريات الحمراء في جسم المريض فيخربها ، ويترافق ذلك مع مجموعة من الأعراض والعلامات أهمها :

الحمى fever

وفقر الدم anemia

وتضخم الطحال splenomegaly

ينتشر هذا المرض في بلدان العالم الثالث الفقيرة ومنها اليمن ، وينتقل إلى الأطفال عبر أكثر من طريقة ، أهمها عن طريق البعوض ، الذي يكثر بعد هطول الأمطار ، وخاصة في المناطق الفقيرة والمهملة ، والتي لا يوجد فيها تصريف صحي جيد لمياه الأمطار والمجاري .



عندما تلسع البعوضة التي تحمل طفيلي الملاريا شخصا سليما ، تقذف في دمه كميات كبيرة من أطوار sporozoites التي تذهب بدورها إلى الكبد ، وهناك تدخل الخلايا الكبدية فتنمو وتنقسم فيها متحولة إلى كيسات schizonts مجهرية تحتوي في داخلها على أعداد كبيرة من الأطوار merozoites . ثم لا تلبث هذه الكيسات أن تنفجر في نهاية الأسبوع الثاني مطلقة أعداداً كبيرة من أطوار merozoites ، التي تخترق بدورها جدران الكريات الحمراء للمريض وتدخلها لتنقسم بدورها وتتطور فيها متحولة إلى الأطوار trophozoites ، ثم لا تلبث الكريات الحمراء أن تنفجر مطلقة أعداداً هائلة من هذه الأطوار ، التي تهاجمها الكريات البيضاء البالعة phagocytes فتحطم قسماً كبيراً منها ...


أما القسم الذي ينجو ، فإما أن تمتصه بعوضة جديدة لدى لسعها لهذا الطفل المريض لتنقله إلى أطفال آخرين أصحاء أو يدخل كريات حمراء جديدة في نفس المريض ليحطمها ... وهكذا تستمر الدورة ...




تختلف فترة الحضانة وهي المدة الزمنية الفاصلة ما بين دخول الطفيلي إلى جسم المريض وظهور أعراض المرض بحسب نوع الطفيلي ، ومتوسطها أسبوعان ... بعد هذه الفترة تبدأ أعراض وعلامات المرض بالظهور وأهمها :

الحمى fever : التي تظهر فجأة في بعض المرضى وترتفع فجأة أيضاً ، حتى أنها قد تسبب الاختلاجات لدى بعض المرضى convulsions ... أو قد تبدأ بالتدريج ، وترتفع كذلك ... وقد تكون مصحوبة بالقشعريرة أو ما تسمى بالعروة rigor . وبعد فترة زمنية معينة تختفي الحمى ويتعرق المريض ...

وقد تظهر على الأطفال المرضى تغيرات سلوكية behavioral changes مثل : الخوف fretfulness وفقدان الشهية anorexia والبكاء الذي لا مسوّغ له unusual crying و اضطرابات في النوم sleep disturbancs أو النعاس والهبوط drowsiness ...إلخ
وهناك شكايات تظهر في الأطفال الأكبر سناً مثل : الصداع headach والغثيان nausia والتقيؤ vomiting وآلام البطن abdominal pain أو الظهر back ach .

وإذا أجرينا فحصا عاماً المريض في هذه المرحلة ، فلا نجد من العلامات ما يفرق الملاريا عن غيرها من الأمراض الالتهابية ، فقد نجد الحمى fever والشحوب pallor مع تضخم في الطحال splenomegaly مع بعض الحويصلات الفيروسية في فم المريض العقبول البسيط herpes simplex...

ولذلك ، فلكي نؤكد تشخيص المرض ، لا بد من إجراء بعض الفحوصات المختبرية : كالمسحة الدموية blood film التي تعتمد على رؤية الطفيلي مباشرة تحت المجهر ، والفحص المناعي serological test الذي يكتشف الآثار المناعية للطفيلي في دم المريض ...




أما الفحوصات الدموية الأخرى ، مثل : نسبة صباغ الدم Hb والكريات البيضاء WBC وغيرها ... فهي مساعدة للتشخيص ، ولكنها ليست خاصة بمرض الملاريا .
وقبل أن أتجاوز الفقرة المختبرية ، لابد لي من وقفة عند بعض الملاحظات الهامة :

يجب على المختبري الناجح أن يجري مسحة دموية سميكة في بداية التشخيص thick blood film وذلك لكشف الحالات الخفيفة من الإصابة ، ثم يلجأ بعد ذلك للمسحة الرقيقة ilm thin blood f للتفريق بين أنواع الطفيلي الموجود .





إذا جاء الطفل المريض وهو في قمة الطور الحموي feverish فقد لا نرى الطفيلي في المسحة الدموية الأولى ، لذلك لا بد من إعادة الفحص السلبي عند الشك العالي بالمرض بعد فترة اثنتي عشرة ساعة على الأقل ، وعندما تهدأ الحمى .

هناك فحوص مصلية سيرولوجية متطورة مثل immune flourescent antibodies techniq = IFAT ، وهي تكتشف الأجسام المضادة لكل طفيلي في دم المريض ، وبصورة سريعة ، ولذلك يجب توفيرها في كل مستشفى من مستشفيات البلاد الموبوءة بالملاريا ..

بعد تشخيص المرض ، من خلال القصة السريرية الكاملة ، بعد ملاحظة المناطق الموبوءة بالمرض ، ثم الفحص السريري والمختبري الجيد ، هنا يأتي دور التدبير والعلاج ... ومن المناسب أن نقول هنا : بأن الملاريا هي واحدة من الأمراض القليلة التي ينطبق عليها القول المأثور في تراثنا العربي والإسلامي الخالد : درهم وقاية ، خير من قنطار علاج .


أما العلاج : فيتوقف على تقدير الطبيب في اختيار الدواء المناسب ، وفي إدخال المريض إلى المستشفى من عدمه ، حسب شدة الحالة ، ونوع الطفيلي ، واعتبارات أخرى يقدرها الطبيب . من الأدوية التي تستخدم:

Quinine (Chloroquine and Primaquine), Mefloquine

Antifolates (sulfadoxine + pyrimethamine, sulfadoxine + pyrimethamine + Mefloquine)

وأود هنا أن أسجل تجربتي الخاصة مع دواء الكلوروكوين chloroquine ، فلقد وجدته الدواء الأمثل والأسلم لعلاج الملاريا في الأطفال ، ولقد عالجت به آلاف الحالات في مستشفى الأقصى التخصصي في الحديدة ، سواء لحالات الرقود inpatient=admission أو العيادات الخارجية outpatient ، دون أن أسجل حالة مقاومة واحدة للدواء ، بعكس ما يتوهم به الكثير من العاملين في هذا الميدان ...
http://www.se77ah.com/art-307-الملاريا.html


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الأنفلونزا
الأنفلونزا (إنفلونزا ، انفلونزا) فيروس شديد العدوى يصيب الجهاز التنفسي، وينتشر من شخص للآخر بواسطة رذاذ العطس والسعال. بمقارنة الأنفلونزا بمعظم إصابات الجهاز التنفسي الفيروسية الأخرى كالزكام (الرشح) نجد أن أعراض الإصابة بالأنفلونزا تكون شديدة جدا.

عدوى الأنفلونزا موسمية، فعادة يتم انتشار العدوى في فصل الشتاء وتستمر عدة أسابيع. وتصيب ما يقدر بـ 100 مليون إنسان في أمريكا، أوروبا، واليابان (تقريبا 10% من السكان). بالإضافة إلى منع الملايين من الناس من مزاولة أعمالهم أو الذهاب إلى مدارسهم، فالأنفلونزا تسبب موت 20000 شخص، وعدد أكبر من ذلك يتم تنويمهم في المستشفيات، ويقدر أن 20-25 مليون شخص يقومون بزيارة الأطباء سنويا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بسبب الأنفلونزا.

الانتشار الوبائي العالمي للأنفلونزا يحدث بشكل غير متوقع، عادة كل 10-40 سنة، ويتم إصابة 50% من السكان مخلفة ملايين الموتى على مستوى العالم. في السابق حدثت موجات انتشار وبائي عالمي في سنوات 1889-1890 و 1899-1990 و 1918 و 1957-58 و 1968-69. الانتشار الوبائي العالمي الذي حدث عام 1918 تسبب في موت 20-40 مليون شخص على مستوى العالم. بعد هذه الكارثة العالمية نشطت البحوث وتم اكتشاف الفيروس عام 1933.

يحدث الانتشار الوبائي لفيروس الأنفلونزا بسبب قدرته السريعة على التغير. فعند حدوث تغيير بسيط على الفيروس يبقى جزء كبير من الناس محتفظين بالمناعة له. ولكن بحدوث تغيير جذري للفيروس والذي من الممكن أن يؤدي لظهور سلالة جديدة ليس لها مناعة لدى البشر يبدأ خطر الانتشار العالمي. لذلك يتم مراقبة نشاط فيروس الأنفلونزا عالميا بواسطة منظمة الصحة العالمية عن طريق 110 مركز مراقبة للأنفلونزا في 80 دولة. هذه المراكز مجتمعة تمثل النظام العالمي لمراقبة الأنفلونزا والذي يضمن تجميع معلومات عن الفيروس وانتشاره وفحص عينات لتحديد خصائصه. ويتم استخدام هذه المعلومات لتحديد المكونات السنوية للقاح الأنفلونزا بواسطة منظمة الصحة العالمية، والتي تنصح بإعطائه لمجموعات معينة من الناس المعرضة لخطر أكبر عند الإصابة بالفيروس مثل كبار السن (أكبر من 65 سنة) والمصابين بأمراض صدرية مثل الربو.

توجد حاليا مخاوف من انتشار وبائي عالمي جديد ممكن حدوثه في أي وقت، والسبب في ذلك ما حدث في شهر أيار/مايو عام 1997 في هونج كونج، بعد موت طفل أصيب بالتهاب رئوي (ذات الرئة) بسبب فيروس أنفلونزا، وإصابة 17 شخص في نهاية العام نفسه مات منهم 6 أشخاص بنفس الفيروس والذي كان مصدره الدجاج (ما سمي حينها بأنفلونزا الدجاج أو الطيور).

فيروس الأنفلونزا
فيروسات الأنفلونزا تقسم إلى 3 أنواع وتسمى أنفلونزا (أ) ، (ب) و (ج) أو influenza A, B, and C. النوعين (أ) و (ب) يسببا الانتشار الموسمي للعدوى في فصل الشتاء. بالإضافة لإصابة الإنسان، يصيب النوع (أ) الخنازير، الخيول، والعديد من الطيور. النوع (ب) عادة يصيب الإنسان فقط. أما النوع (ج) يختلف عن النوعين الآخرين من عدة جوانب أهمها طبيعة العدوى للجهاز التنفسي، فهو إما أن يسبب أعراض بسيطة أو لا بوجد له أعراض بتاتا، ولا يسبب انتشار وبائي.

فيروسات الأنفلونزا لها القدرة على التغير المستمر. وهذا التغير المستمر يمكن الفيروس من تجنب جهاز المناعة البشري وبالتالي نتعرض للإصابة بالأنفلونزا على مدى الحياة. وهذا يتم بالطريقة التالية: عند الإصابة بفيروس الأنفلونزا يقوم جهاز المناعة بإنتاج أجسام مضادة نوعية للفيروس الحالي؛ بتغير خصائص الفيروس لا تستطيع الأجسام المضادة القديمة التعرف على الفيروس الجديد وبالتالي تتم الإصابة الجديدة. بالطبع الأجسام المضادة القديمة لا تزال لها القدرة على توفير مناعة جزئية ضد الفيروس، وذلك حسب نوعية التغيير الذي يتم على الفيروس.

كيف ينتقل الفيروس؟
ينتقل الفيروس من شخص لآخر بواسطة رذاذ العطس والسعال. يتم استنشاق الفيروس عن طريق الأنف أو الفم ويصل لخلايا الجهاز التنفسي التي يبدأ فيها التكاثر. بإمكان الفيروس أيضا دخول الجسم البشري عن طريق الأغشية المخاطية للأنف والفم أو العين أيضا.

يستطيع الشخص المصاب نقل العدوى للآخرين قبل ظهور الأعراض بحوالي 24-48 ساعة وتستمر القدرة على نشر الفيروس إلى اليوم الثالث أو الرابع بعد ظهور الأعراض. بغض النظر عن طبيعة بعض الأعراض المرضية للأنفلونزا والتي تصيب جميع أجزاء الجسم، فلم يتم الكشف عن وجود للفيروس خارج نطاق الجهاز التنفسي.

أعراض الإصابة بالأنفلونزا
عادة تبدأ الأعراض بشكل فجائي (عادة يتذكر الشخص الوقت الذي بدأت عنده الأعراض المرضية) ولا تكون محصورة على الجهاز التنفسي. بمقارنة الأنفلونزا بمعظم إصابات الجهاز التنفسي الفيروسية الأخرى كالزكام (الرشح) نجد أن أعراض الإصابة بالأنفلونزا تكون شديدة جدا.

أعراض الأنفلونزا التقليدية تشمل:
صداع، قشعريرة، وسعال جاف
حمى (38-41 درجة) خصوصا عند الأطفال. ترتفع درجة الحرارة بسرعة خلال الـ 24 ساعة الأولى وربما تستمر لمدة أسبوع
آلام عضلية. ربما تشمل جميع عضلات الجسم، ولكنها تتركز في الرجلين وأسفل الظهر
آلام شديدة في المفاصل
ألم أو حرقان في العينين عند النظر للضوء
عند انحسار الأعراض العامة تبدأ أعراض الجهاز التنفسي مثل ألم الحلق والسعال الذي يستمر لمدة أسبوعين



عادة تزول أعراض المرض الحادة بعد 5 أيام ويتعافى معظم المرضى خلال أسبوع أو أسبوعين
عند قلة من المصابين تستمر أعراض مثل الإرهاق الشديد و الكسل أو التراخي لعدة أسابيع مسببة صعوبة في العودة لممارسة الحياة الطبيعية والعمل. السبب في ذلك غير معروف
في الأطفال أقل من 5 سنوات تتركز الأعراض عادة في المعدة بالإضافة للجهاز التنفسي مع وجود قيئ، إسهال، و ألم في البطن. وربما تصيبهم تشنجات بسبب الحمى (الارتفاع الشديد في درجة الحرارة) 


http://www.se77ah.com/art-309-الأنفلونزا.html


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الحمى القرمزية
الحمى القرمزية هي عدوى بكتيرية يسببها نوع من البكتريا السبحية ( العقدية ) يسمى عقدية بيتا الحالة بالدم مجموعة أ Group A, β-hemolytic streptococci. و أي شخص عرضة للإصابة بالحمى القرمزية لكنها أكثر انتشارا في الأطفال من سن 2 – 10 سنوات. كذلك اكثر انتشارا في الإناث عن الذكور.


فترة الحضانة
و هي الفترة ما بين الإصابة بالبكتريا و ظهور أعراض المرض. و تتراوح بين 2 – 7 أيام. و في اغلب الحالات تبدأ أعراض المرض في الظهور بعد العدوى من شخص مصاب بثلاثة أيام.

طريقة العدوى
تتم العدوى عن طريق الرذاذ المتطاير من أنف و فم الشخص الحامل للبكتريا سواء كان ذلك الشخص مريض أو مجرد ناقل للمرض ، أي حامل للبكتريا لكن لا تظهر عليه أعراض المرض. و قد وجد أن 10 – 15 % من أطفال المدارس يعتبروا ناقل لمرض الحمى القرمزية دون ظهور أعراض المرض عليهم. كذلك تتم العدوى عن طريق استعمال الأدوات الشخصية للمريض مثل المناشف أو المناديل أو الأكواب.

الأعراض

الحرارة:
يبدأ المرض بارتفاع حاد في درجة الحرارة يزداد تدريجيا ليصل إلى 39.5 – 40 درجة مثوية في اليوم الثاني ، ثم تقل الحرارة تدريجيا لتعود إلى المعدل الطبيعي خلال 3 – 5 أيام. و مع استخدام المضاد الحيوي ، تعود الحرارة إلى معدلها الطبيعي في خلال 24 ساعة من بداية استخدامه.


الطفح الجلدي:
يظهر خلال اليوم الأول أو الثاني من الحرارة. و يكون الطفح وردى اللون ( قرمزي ) ، و يبدأ في الرقبة و الصدر و البطن ثم ينتشر ليشمل الجسم كله خلال 24 ساعة. و ينتشر الطفح في ثنيات الجسم مثل تحت الإبط و بين الفخذين و بين الأصابع. و يكون الوجه مميزا باحمرار شديد مع وجود هالة بيضاء حول الفم. و أحيانا يكون الطفح مصحوبا بحكة بسيطة بالجلد. و يستمر الطفح الجلدي لمدة حوالي ثلاثة أيام ثم يختفي تاركا ورائه تقشير خفيف جدا.




http://www.se77ah.com/art-311-الحمى-القرمزية.html






  الزكام او النشلة
ما هو الزكام أو النشلة !؟

الزكام coryza أو النشلة أو ما تعرف بالرشح ( وخطأ بالأنفلونزا flu ) ، أو البرد العام common cold هي التهاب المجاري التنفسية العلوية URT ، وهي أهم مرض يصيب الأطفال على الإطلاق ، حيث يتعرض الطفل إلى 3-8 إصابات سنوياً ، وهي أهم سبب طبي لغياب الأطفال عن مدارسهم ، حيث تسبب آلاف الغيابات والانقطاعات سنوياً ، ويصرف عليها وعلى علاجها ملايين الدنانير .


متى تحصل النشلة !؟
النشلة هي مرض الشتاء والخريف ، صحيح أنه لم يثبت من الناحية العلمية أن انخفاض الحرارة يمكن أن يقلل مقاومة الجسم ، ومن ثم زيادة حالات النشلة ، ولكن الملاحظة العملية تكاد تحصر النشلة في الشتاء ، وخاصة في بدايته ونهايته ، أي لدى تغير الطقس .


ما هي العوامل التي تساعد على انتشار المرض !؟
هناك مجموعة عوامل منها :

الازدحام : فكل ازدحام في المدارس والبيوت والمستشفيات ورياض الأطفال وحتى عيادات الأطباء
( وخاصة إذا طالت مدة الانتظار ، وكانت العيادات ضيقة وغير نظيفة وغير مهواة ) يزيد من نسبة انتقال المرض من طفل مريض أو من أحد مرافقيه إلى طفل آخر أو أكثر .

الفقر وسوء التغذية : وما يرافقها من نقص المناعة تعرض أجسام الأطفال للنشلة وغيرها من الأمراض.

تلوث جو غرفة الطفل بدخان السجائر وغيره من الملوثات يزيد قابلية الطفل للإصابة .

عوامل نفسية ومعنوية أخرى : مثل الصدمات النفسية للأطفال يمكن أن تزيد قابليتهم لهذا المرض وغيره.

ما هي أسباب النشلة !؟
النشلة هي مرض فيروسي أصلاً ، وهناك أكثر من مائتي فيروس يمكن أن تسبب المرض ، ولكل فيروس عشرات الزمر الفيروسية المنبثقة عنه ، ومن هنا كانت الصعوبة في إيجاد لقاحات لكل هذا الكم الهائل من الفيروسات .



هل النشلة مرض معدٍ !؟
الجواب نعم طبعاً ، فهي شديدة العدوى وخاصة باللمس المباشر .


ما هي طرق العدوى وانتقال المرض ؟

التنفس : حيث ينتقل الفيروس عبر هواء الزفير من شخص مريض إلى آخر سليم ( من هنا قلنا بأن الجلوس في أماكن مزدحمة ، وخاصة إذا وجد أشخاص مدخنون ) هي من أهم طرق انتقال المرض .

العطاس والسعال : حيث ينتقل الفيروس مع الرذاذ المتطاير إلى الأطفال القريبين .

اللمس المباشر والتقبيل : من هنا يجب منع استخدام حاجات الشخص المريض ومنع مصافحته وتقبيله .

ما هي أعراض وعلامات النشلة ؟

فترة حضانة المرض تمتد من 2-5 أيام وقد تصل إلى أسبوع ، والأعراض تختلف حسب عمر الطفل :

ففي الأطفال الكبار مثلاً : يكون تخرش الأنف مع حكة البلعوم من أبكر الأعراض ، وغالباً ما يتشكل إحساس لدى الطفل بأنه على وشك أن يصاب بالمرض ، بعد ساعات يبدأ الأنف بإفراز ضائعات discharges رقيقة ، ثم يبدأ العطاس .


ولو فحصنا الطفل في هذه المرحلة لوجدنا عنده : حرارة خفيفة إلى متوسطة ، مع تقرح الحلق ، وتهيج في ملتحمتي العينين … هذا في اليوم الأول ، أما في اليومين الثاني والثالث ، فتتحول إفرازات الأنف إلى ثخينة وقيحية ، ويتطور لديه صداع وإعياء وتعب عام ، ويفقد الطفل شهيته للطعام ، ويحب الخلود إلى الراحة ، ولا غرابة أن يشكو الطفل من سعال جاف ليلي سببه ارتداد إفرازات الأنف إلى القصبات أثناء النوم ، ثم لا تلبث الأعراض أن تتراجع إلى أن تختفي في غضون 5-7 أيام .



أما في الأطفال الصغار والرضع : فأهم عرض هو الحرارة التي قد تكون شديدة إلى حد الاختلاج أو
( الشمرة ، التشنج ) convulsion وغالباً ما يكون الطفل متهيج irritaable وغير مرتاح restless قليل النوم والرضاعة ، والتفسير واضح جدا فالطفل عندما يغلق أنفه بالنشلة يرفض الغذاء ويبحث عن الهواء .


ومن الأعراض المهمة في الأطفال الصغار التقيؤ الذي يلي السعال أحيانا ، حيث يتخلص الطفل من الإفرازات التي كان قد ابتلعها .

هل هناك مضاعفات للنشلة !؟
أغلب حالات النشلة تنتهي بدون مخاطر عند الأطفال الأصحاء الذين ترعاهم أمهات واعيات ، أما الأطفال قليلي التغذية والمناعة والعناية الصحية فلا غرابة أن تتطور حالاتهم إلى إحدى المضاعفات المعروفة ، مثل: التهاب الأذن الوسطى ، وذات الرئة والقصبات ، وربما الربو القصبي ، وبدرجة أقل التهاب الجيوب الأنفية.


هل هناك من علاج للنشلة !؟
من المؤكد أن الأهل يطالبون الطبيب بإجراء سريع لوقف معاناتهم هم قبل معاناة أطفالهم المرضى ، وغالبا ما يفصحون عن رغبتهم في وصف الأدوية ، هذا إذا لم يكونوا قد وصفوها بأنفسهم وجلبوها معهم إلى الطبيب من الصيدلية المجاورة لمنزلهم ، أو من بقايا الأدوية الموجودة في ثلاجتهم ، فلقد أحصى الأطباء أكثر من ثمانمائة مادة دوائية ، كانت قد استخدمت في أرجاء المعمورة لعلاج هذه الحالة البسيطة .!!!


لكن هل هذا هو التصرف الصحيح والسليم من قبل الأهل !؟

وإذا كان الجواب لا ، وهو كذلك بالطبع ، فما هو دور الأهل بالتحديد !؟
إن دور الأهل الأساسي هو في منع حصول المرض أصلا ، فالرسول الكريم محمد (ص) يقول :
(( درهم وقاية خيرُ من قنطار علاج )) ، وذلك بالاعتناء بصحة الطفل وتغذيته ، وعدم التواجد في الأماكن المغلقة والمزدحمة وغير النظيفة وغير الصحية حتى لو كانت عيادة طبيب مشهور ، وأن لا يدخنوا أو يسمحوا للمدخنين بدخول غرفته ، وأن لا يسمحوا للأهل والأصدقاء المرضى بحمله وتقبيله ، وأن لا يتسرعوا بإعطاء الأدوية إلا باستشارة طبيب حاذق ومخلص ، فالعلم لوحده لا يكفي ما لم يكن محصنا بمخافة الله ، وكذلك الإخلاص وحده لا يحل المشكلة مع طبيب جاهل .!!!


وما هو دور الطبيب الحاذق المخلص !؟
أن يشخص الحالة المرضية بشكل دقيق ، وأن يصف العلاج المناسب ، الذي يحقق النفع ولا يسبب الضرر ، مثل : الدواء المخفض للحرارة ، الذي يخفض الحرارة ويسكن الألم ، ونؤكد هنا على تجنب استخدام أسبرين الأطفال في مثل هذه الحالة ، لأنه قد يسبب أذية دماغية إذا تزامن مع فيروس الانفلونزا .!


ونشجع إعطاء مغلي البابونج أو الشاي الخفيف المطعم بالليمون والمحلى بالعسل الطبيعي ، فهو سائل محقق الفائدة ، مستساغ الطعم ، ويكاد يخلو من أية آثار ضارة .


كما نشجع إعطاء السوائل الخفيفة الدافئة ، كالشوربات وغيرها ، فهي مغذية ولطيفة ..


أما ما عدا هذا القدر المتفق عليه ، مثل إعطاء المضادات الحيوية ، ومضادات الحساسية ، ومزيلات الاحتقان ، ومضادات السعال ، والمقويات ، والفيتامينات ، فهذه أمور يقدرها الطبيب الحاذق المخلص ، والأصل فيها الإقلال لا الإسراف …


http://www.se77ah.com/art-313-الزكام-او-النشلة.html



  الكلاميديا
الكلاميديا عبارة عن مرض تناسلي . وتعتبر من الأمراض البكتيرية الخطيرة وتوضع على راس قائمة الأمراض التناسلية التي تصيب كلا الجنسين وتسبب العديد من المضاعفات الصحية. وتصيب اكثر من أربعة ملايين شخص سنويا في اكبر البلدان تقدما وهي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية . وهذا المرض أكثر شيوعا بين الشباب والمراهقين . ويصيب المرض النساء ويسبب لديهن العقم إذا لم يتم علاجه مبكرا. كما أن الكلاميديا تصيب الرحم وتسبب تلف قنوات فالوب أيضا. كما قد ينتج عنها أن تحمل المرأة حملا كاذبا في قناة فالوب وليس في الرحم.


أعراض المرض
ويعرف المرض بالمرض المعدي الصامت لأنه لا يظهر أي أعراض على المصاب في ثلاثة أرباع النساء ونصف عدد المصابين من الذكور. من أهم أعراض المرض نضح (إفرازات) من القضيب أو المهبل والشعور بحرقة عند التبول. أما في النساء فهنالك أعراض إضافية ومنها آلام في أسفل البطن أو آلام أثناء عملية الجماع ، إضافة إلى نزف فيما بين العادة الشهرية. كما أن الرجال قد يشعرون بالحكة وحرقة حول فتحة القضيب و تورم الخصيتين.


الفحص
هنالك نوعين من الفحوصات للكشف عن الكلاميديا. أولها جمع عينة من السائل من المنطقة المصابة ( المهبل أو القضيب ) أو باستخدام قطن ( مثل قطن تنظيف الأذن ) . أما الطريقة الشائعة هذه الأيام فهي استخدام عينة من البول للكشف عن وجود بكتيريا الكلاميديا.


العلاج
بالإمكان علاج الكلاميديا باستخدام المضادات الحيوية . 


http://www.se77ah.com/art-315-الكلاميديا.html

  الجمرة الخبيثة
عبارة عن مرض خمجي شديد ( عدوى ) عادة يصيب الحيوانات المجترة ، وينتقل إلى الإنسان عن طريق التلامس مع تلك الحيوانات أو منتجاتها . تنتج هذه العدوى من بكتيريا تدعى عصية الجمرة Bacillus Anthracis . تستطيع هذه البكتيريا إنتاج أبواغ spores ( هيئة قابلة للتحول إلى بكتيريا ) تستطيع أن تبقى عيوشة في التربة والمنتجات الحيوانية لمدة طويلة جدا إلى أن تجد الظروف المناسبة للتحول إلى بكتيريا وتبدأ في التكاثر .



وتحدث العدوى لدى الإنسان:

عبر الجلد

عبر الجهاز الهضمي

من خلال الاستنشاق

تتراوح فترة الحضانة ما بين 12 ساعة و 3 أيام (عادة 3-5 أيام) . الشكل الجلدي يظهر على هيئة بقع حمراء بنية تكبر ثم تتحوصل وتصبح قاسية وبعد ذلك تتقرح وتتشكل قشرة سوداء . وقد تتضخم العقد اللمفية ، ويترافق ذلك أحيانا مع آلام عضلية وصداع وغثيان وقيء .

أما في الشكل الرئوي يحدث التهاب ناخر ونزفي في العقد اللمفية وإصابة رئوية . وتشبه الأعراض الأولية أعراض النزلة الوافدة (الإنفلونزا) . تزداد الحمى في غضون أيام قليلة ، وتحدث صعوبة في التنفس شديدة ، يتلوها الزراق والصدمة فالغيبوبة . ويجب اتخاذ إجراءات علاجية داعمة وشاملة مبكرة لتفادي موت المصاب .

وفي الجمرة الهضمية ، تصاب الأغشية المخاطية البلعومية أو المعوية ، ويحدث نخر نزفي يمتد إلى العقد اللمفية وينجم عن ذلك تجرثم دموي وسمية مميتة .

للوقاية يتوفر لقاح ويعطى فقط للأفراد المعرضين بدرجة كبيرة للإصابة . ويستخدم لعلاجها بعض المضادات الحيوية مثل البنسلين ، التتراسكلين ، الإيرثروميسين ، الستربتوميسين ، أو مجموعة الكوينولون مثل السيبروفلوكاسين . وإذا لم تتم المعالجة بسرعة (نتيجة الخطأ في التشخيص مثلا) فقد يتوفى المريض . 

http://www.se77ah.com/art-317-الجمرة-الخبيثة.html

  التهاب السحايا
التهاب السحايا مرض جرثومي حاد، يبدأ فجأة بارتفاع في درجة حرارة الجسم وصداع شديد وتصلب في الرقبة والظهر مع غثيان وقيء وطفح صغير الحجم على الجلد، ثم يتطور إلى هذيان وضعف عام وغيبوبة، ثم انهيار عام وصدمة.

يشخص المرض بوجود الجراثيم الخاصة به في الدم، أو في سائل النخاع الشوكي أو في مسحات تؤخذ من الحلق. وتنتقل العدوى مباشرة عن طريق الرذاذ وبالملابس وعن طريق الأشياء الملوثة، ودور الحضانة يتراوح بين يومين وعشرة أيام وعادة تكون المدة من ثلاث إلى أربعة أيام. يتم عزل المريض إلى أن ينتفي وجود الجراثيم في المسحات المأخوذة من الحلق.

لا يوجد هناك لقاح يمنع هذا المرض تماما وذلك بسبب اختلاف أنواع الجراثيم المسببة له، ولكن يوجد لقاحات للتحصين ضد أنواع البكتيريا الرئيسية المسببة لالتهاب السحايا مثل المكورات السحائية Meningococci والهيموفلس أنفلونزي من النوع (ب) Haemophilus influenze type b أو Hib والتي تسبب أمراض أخرى أيضا، والمكورات الرئوية Pneumococci. كما يتم معالجته بواسطة المضادات الحيوية مثل البنسلين أو الأمبسلين والكلورامفينيكول والسيفالوسبورين وهي فعالة في علاج هذا المرض. 


http://www.se77ah.com/art-322-التهاب-السحايا.html


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الحصبة الالمانية الحميراء
الحصبة الألمانية يرافقها ارتفاع طفيف في حرارة الجسم، يصحبه طفح يشبه الطفح الذي يحدث في حالات الحصبة الخفيفة. إن إصابة الحامل بالحصبة الألمانية خلال الأشهر الأولي من الحمل تؤدى في كثير من الحالات إلى تشوه الجنين بنسبة 20%، وتقل هذه النسبة إذا حدث المرض في الأشهر الأخيرة من الحمل.



إذا أصيبت الحامل بالحصبة الألمانية فإنه يجب التفكير جديا في إنهاء الحمل وذلك لتفادي مجيء الطفل مشوها، كأن يولد الطفل مصابا بمرض القلب أو فقدان للنظر أو السمع، أو متأخرا في نموه العقلي والجسدي أو غير ذلك.

مصدر العدوى بهذا المرض ومخزنها هو الإنسان والعدوى تنتقل مباشرة بواسطة الرذاذ وبصورة غير مباشرة عن طريق الأشياء الملوثة حديثا، دور الحضانة لهذا المرض يتراوح من 14-21 يوما وعادة يكون 18 يوما. ويكون المصاب معديا في الفترة من أسبوع قبل ظهور الطفح إلى مدة أربع أيام بعد ظهوره، ويكتسب الشخص مناعة دائمة بعد شفائه من المرض.

يجب إعلام النساء الحوامل عن إمكانية الإصابة بهذا المرض إذا كن لم يصبن به من قبل حتى يتجنبن التعرض له، ومن الضروري للام الحامل التي لم تصب من قبل بالحصبة الألمانية عند تعرضها لها أن تحصن ضد هذا المرض باستعمال المصل المحصن. لا يعطى اللقاح للمرأة الحامل ولا للمرأة التي يمكن أن تحمل خلال شهرين من تاريخ أخذ اللقاح. بالإضافة لتطعيمات فترة الطفولة المبكرة، يفضل إعطاء لقاح الحصبة الألمانية للبنات في سن الثالثة عشر أو الربعة عشر. 

http://www.se77ah.com/art-324-الحصبة-الالمانية-الحميراء.html


  التهاب السحايا
التهاب السحايا مرض جرثومي حاد، يبدأ فجأة بارتفاع في درجة حرارة الجسم وصداع شديد وتصلب في الرقبة والظهر مع غثيان وقيء وطفح صغير الحجم على الجلد، ثم يتطور إلى هذيان وضعف عام وغيبوبة، ثم انهيار عام وصدمة.

يشخص المرض بوجود الجراثيم الخاصة به في الدم، أو في سائل النخاع الشوكي أو في مسحات تؤخذ من الحلق. وتنتقل العدوى مباشرة عن طريق الرذاذ وبالملابس وعن طريق الأشياء الملوثة، ودور الحضانة يتراوح بين يومين وعشرة أيام وعادة تكون المدة من ثلاث إلى أربعة أيام. يتم عزل المريض إلى أن ينتفي وجود الجراثيم في المسحات المأخوذة من الحلق.

لا يوجد هناك لقاح يمنع هذا المرض تماما وذلك بسبب اختلاف أنواع الجراثيم المسببة له، ولكن يوجد لقاحات للتحصين ضد أنواع البكتيريا الرئيسية المسببة لالتهاب السحايا مثل المكورات السحائية Meningococci والهيموفلس أنفلونزي من النوع (ب) Haemophilus influenze type b أو Hib والتي تسبب أمراض أخرى أيضا، والمكورات الرئوية Pneumococci. كما يتم معالجته بواسطة المضادات الحيوية مثل البنسلين أو الأمبسلين والكلورامفينيكول والسيفالوسبورين وهي فعالة في علاج هذا المرض. 

http://www.se77ah.com/art-322-التهاب-السحايا.html


  الزهري
الزهري أو السفلس مرض تناسلي قديم معد ومزمن يصيب جميع أجزاء الجسم حيث يحدث بها إصابات مختلفة ذات صور متعددة وهو يتسبب من ميكروب حلزوني الشكل Treponema pallidum يشبه الخيط الرفيع وتنتقل العدوى في معظم الحالات عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي المباشر بين المريض والسليم وفي حالات قليلة قد تحدث العدوى باستعمال بعض أدوات المريض كالفراش أو دورات المياه كما أن الأم المصابة بهذا المرض يمكن أن تنقله للجنين عن طريق الحبل السري.

ما هي أعراضه؟
مرض الزهري المكتسب يتميز بفترة حضانة طويلة تتراوح بين 9-90 يوماً وفي معظم الحالات تستمر بين أسبوعين وثلاثة أسابيع، ويعرف لهذا المرض ثلاثة أدوار:
الدور الأول Primary syphilis هو القرحة الزهرية (شنكر chancre) ولها مواصفات معروفة تظهر في معظم الحالات على الأعضاء التناسلية في الرجال والسيدات إذا كانت الإصابة عن طريق الاتصال الجنسي، وقد تظهر في أماكن أخرى بعيداً عن الأعضاء التناسلية مثل اللسان والحلق والشفاه وأصابع اليد والثدي عند المرأة أو حول فتحة الشرج وتكون هذه القرحة دائماً وحيدة لا تحدث أي آلام ونظيفة لا تحدث أي إفراز ويصحبها تضخم في الغدد الليمفاوية المتصلة بها دون ألم يشعر به المريض. وتمكث هذه القرحة مدة ما بين 6-12 أسبوعاً حيث يعقبها ظهور الدور الثاني للمرض.




الدور الثاني هو الطفح الجلدي Secondary syphilis
يتميز بانتشاره على جميع أجزاء الجسم بلونه النحاسي الغامق وبإصابته أماكن مماثلة وبعدم حدوث أي آلام منه ولكن يصحبه ارتفاع قليل في درجة الحرارة وحدوث صداع مستمر لا يؤثر فيه أدوية الصداع، وتوجد أنواع مختلفة من هذا الطفح الجلدي تتميز بمواصفات خاصة لكل نوع منها ومن أهمها النوع الحبيبي الذي يظهر على شكل زوائد جلدية ذات رائحة كريهة وسطها مغطى بتقرحات صغيرة تفرز صديداً مملوءاً بميكروبات مرض الزهري، ويصحب الطفح الجلدي حدوث تقرحات بفتحة الفم وبداخل الشفتين وقد تصل إلى اللوزتين والحلق حيث تتقرح وتحدث آلاماً شديدة ويلاحظ في هذا الدور تضخم في الغدد الليمفاوية في جميع أجزاء الجسم وحدوث سقوط في شعر الرأس وآلام بالمفاصل والعظام تشبه الآلام الروماتيزمية.




ويتميز هذا الدور بإيجابية اختبار مصل الزهري في جميع الحالات ويعتبر أكثر وأخطر الأدوار في حدوث العدوى حتى عن طريق اللمس، وبعد فترة قد تمتد إلى شهرين تختفي كل هذه الأعراض ويظهر على المريض أنه قد شفي غير أن الميكروبات تكون قد تمكنت من الجسم وتسمى هذه الفترة بالزهري الكامن وقد تتراوح هذه الفترة ما بين عامين أو أكثر حسب مقاومة الجسم للميكروب.
الدور الثالث وهو الدور النهائي الذي ينتشر فيه المرض ليصيب جميع أعضاء الجسم الداخلية مثل الجهاز الدموي (يسبب تليف في القلب وتمدد في الشريان الأورطى والشرايين المتوسطة الحجم مما يسبب في الموت المفاجئ) والجهاز العصبي (يسبب الجنون أو أنواع مختلفة من الشلل أو فقدان السمع) وقد يصيب العينين مما يؤدي إلى العمى كما أنه يحدث التهابات مختلفة في العظام والمفاصل.
ما هو العلاج؟
يعالج المريض بالزهري بالمضادات الحيوية الفعالة مثل البنسلين والتتراسيكلين أو الإريثرومايسين مع مراعاة عدم استخدام أشياء المريض وتعقيم ملابسه والابتعاد عن المعاشرة الجنسية له حتى يتم التأكد من شفائه التام من هذا المرض وذلك خوفاً من نقله للآخرين. 


http://www.se77ah.com/art-326-الزهري.html



  الكزاز التيتانوس
الكزاز (التيتانوس) Tetanus مرض حاد ينتج عن تلوث الجروح بالجراثيم التي تحمل البذور spores. والبذور تنمو موضعيا في الجرح نفسه، وتنتج سما قويا يمتصه الجسم ويؤدي إلى تقلصات مؤلمة في العضلات وتقلص في عضلات الحنك وتشنجات متوترة. هذا المرض يأتي بصورة أوبئة. ولا ينتقل مباشرة من شخص لآخر. ويموت من جراء هذا المرض 35-70% ممن يصابون به. وجرثومة الكزاز تعيش في أمعاء الحيوان والإنسان. والمصاب بالمرض لا يتطلب عزلة عن الآخرين، ولا يجري عليه أي حجر صحي. دور الحضانة يتراوح من أربعة أيام إلى ثلاثة أسابيع (والمعدل هو عشرة أيام)، وأكثر الحالات تحصل قبل اليوم الرابع عشر. لا يكتسب المرء مناعة دائمة بعد شفائه من المرض ويمكن أن يصاب به مرة ثانية. لذلك يجب تحصين الأشخاص بعد الشفاء من المرض. وبما أن هذا المرض يقع في كل الأعمار فمن الضروري الاحتفاظ بمناعة كافية ضده وتعميم التلقيح ضد الكزاز لكل الأعمار. وهذا التلقيح يؤمن الوقاية من المرض 100% تقريبا، واستعماله يغني أيضا عن استعمال المصل المحصن وهكذا يتسنى تجنب الحساسية التي تعقب استعمال مثل هذه الأمصال.

وللقاح ضد الكزاز تستعمل تراكيب سمومية (توكسيد) كمولدات للمضادات antigens (لها خاصية تنبيه إفراز الأجسام المضادة). يعطى اللقاح ضد الكزاز على ثلاث جرعات بفترة شهر إلى شهرين بين كل منها ، وتعطى جرعة منبهة كل ثمانية إلى عشر سنوات . في حال إصابة الشخص بجرح يجب اتخاذ الإجراءات لمنع حدوث الكزاز، فإذا كان الشخص محصنا كما يجب فكل ما يلزم في هذه الحالة هو إعطاء جرعة منبهة جديدة خلال 24 ساعة من الإصابة. وهذا الإجراء يجدد تكوين الأجسام المضادة خلال ستة أيام ويبقى الشخص بدون حاجة إلى استعمال المصل المحصن ضد الكزاز. أما إذا تأخر إعطاء الجرعة المنبهة عن الـ 24 ساعة أو كان تلوث الجرح كثيرا ففي هاتين الحالتين يجب إعطاء جرعة منبهة من اللقاح بالإضافة إلى الجرعة المطلوبة من المصل المحصن.

يصيب الكزاز الأطفال المولودين حديثا في الأيام الأولى من حياته نتيجة تلوث السرة عند قطع الحبل السري من جراء استعمال أدوات غير مطهرة أو عدم نظافة أيدي الطبيب أو القابلة أو الممرضة. وهذه الإصابة خطرة جدا على الطفل لهذه الأسباب تشمل الوقاية من مرض الكزاز التوعية الصحية الموجهة إلي الناس عامة، وإلى القابلات والممرضات مع التركيز على فعالية التحصين وطرق استعمال التوكسيد والمصل المحصن. وتشمل الوقاية أيضا تحصين المرأة الحامل وإعطائها جرعة منبهة في حالة كونها محصنة.

يعالج المصاب بمرض الكزاز بإعطائه جرعات كبيرة من المصل المحصن ومضادات حيوية وبعد شفاءه يحصن من جديد باستعمال التوكسيد (لقاح الكزاز). 


http://www.se77ah.com/art-328-الكزاز-التيتانوس.html

  حمى البحر الابيض المتوسط
يطلق على حمى البحر الأبيض المتوسط عدة أسماء منها داء البروسيلات أو الحمى المالطية أو الحمى المتموجة Undulant أو حمى جبل طارق Gibraltar fever

وهي عبارة عن عدوى (مرض خمجي) تتميز بطور حمي حاد قد يترافق مع أعراض موضعية قليلة ويتميز أيضا بطور مزمن يترافق مع انتكاس (عودة) الحمى وضعف عام وتعرق وأوجاع وآلام مبهمة.

ما هي المسببات؟
الجرثومة المسببة لداء البروسيلات عند الانسان هي البروسيلة المجهضة Brucella Abortus (البقرية). وقد لوحظت إصابات فردية عن طريق البروسيلة الخنزرية (الخنزير) والبروسيلة المالطية (الأغنام والماعز) والبروسيلا الكلبية (الكلاب). وقد لوحظت إصابات لدى الغزلان، والحصان، والوعل، والأرانب والدجاج والجرذان الصحراوية.

يمكن أن تحصل الإصابة بالبروسيلة عند الإنسان عن طريق التماس المباشر مع إفرازات أو فضلات الحيوانات المصابة أو بتناول حليب البقر أو الغنم أو الماعز أو منتجات حليبها (مثل الزبدة والجبنة) والتي تحتوي على جرثومة البروسيلات الحية. ونادرا ما تنتقل العدوى من شخص مصاب لآخر.

يعتبر داء البروسيلات مرضا مهنيا وأكثر شيوعا في المناطق الريفية، وغالبا ما يصيب آكلي اللحوم والبيطرين والمزارعين وعمال المداجن. والأطفال أقل قابلية للإصابة. وتوزع هذا المرض عالمي.

ما هي الأعراض؟
تختلف مدة الحضانة من 5 أيام إلى عدة شهور (أسبوعان في المتوسط)، وتختلف الأعراض خاصة في المراحل المبكرة للمرض، ويمكن أن تكون البداية مفاجئة وحادة مترافقة بقشعريرة وحمى وصداع شديد وآلام مختلفة وإحساس بتوعك وأحيانا يحدث الإسهال ، ويمكن أن تبدأ أعراض المرض بالتدريج على هيئة توعك خفيف وآلام عضلية وصداع وألم خلف الرقبة مترافق بارتفاع الحرارة مساء. ومع تقدم المرض ترتفع الحرارة إلى 40 أو 41 درجة مئوية في المساء وتنخفض تدريجيا إلى المقدار الطبيعي أو القريب من الحرارة الطبيعية في الصباح، وعندها يحدث تعرق غزير.

عادة تستمر الحرارة المتقطعة من أسبوع إلى 5 أسابيع يتبعها فترة من 2 إلى 14 يوم تخف فيها الأعراض كثيرا أو تزول ثم يعود الطور الحمي، وأحيانا يحدث هذا التطور مرة واحدة فقط وأحيانا أخرى يبدو المرض بشكل مزمن أو بشكل نوبات حمية متكررة (تموجات) مع فترات تحسن وذلك يحدث خلال أشهر أو سنوات عديدة.

يلاحظ بعد هذا الطور حدوث الإمساك بشكل واضح وأعراض أخرى مثل فقدان الشهية ونقص الوزن والألم البطني والألم المفصلي والصداع وآلام الظهر والضعف العام والهيوجية والأرق والاكتئاب وعدم الاستقرار العاطفي. ويتضخم الطحال وقد تتضخم العقد اللمفية بشكل خفيف أو متوسط الشدة، أما الكبد فيتضخم في 50% من الحالات.

ومن مضاعفات المرض النادرة التهاب الشغاف الجرثومي تحت الحاد SBE أو التهاب الدماغ أو التهاب الأعصاب أو التهاب الخصية أو التهاب المرارة أو التقيح الكبدي أو إلى آفات في العظام. والاصابة المزمنة تطيل من الفترة اللازمة للشفاء ولكن الوفيات بسبب هذا المرض نادرة الحدوث.

كيف يشخص المرض؟
التشخيص المؤكد يعتمد على اكتشاف جرثومة البروسيلا في الدم أو السائل الدماغي الشوكي أو الأنسجة، ولكن اكتشاف الجرثومة غير ممكن دائما وللنتائج المصلية أهمية كبرى أيضا في التشخيص. والقصة المرضية مهمة أيضا في التشخيص مثل تعرض لحيوانات مصابة أو منتجاتها (مثل تناول حليب غير مبستر) وعلى المعلومات الوبائية والموجودات السريرية المميزة للمرض.

كيف يمكن الوقاية؟
لمنع الإصابة بداء البروسيلا يجب بسترة الحليب وتناول الجبنة المعروفة المصدر فقط. ويجب على الأشخاص المتعاملين مع الحيوانات ارتداء النظارات والقفازات المطاطية وحماية الجلد من التعرض للعدوى بالجرثومة. ويجب القضاء على الحيوان المصاب وتلقيح الأبقار الغير مصابة.

كيف تتم المعالجة؟
يتم استخدام المضادات الحيوية والمسكنات لتخفيف الآلام في الحالات الحادة مع الراحة في السرير خلال فترة الحمى. 






http://www.se77ah.com/art-330-حمى-البحر-الابيض-المتوسط.html



  عدوى الاظافر الفطرية
ماهي عدوى الأظافر الفطرية؟

الفطريات واحدة من انجح مجموعات الكائنات ، فإنها تستطيع النمو في أي مكان تقريبا ، حتى في جسم الإنسان. وعندما تتخذ الفطريات مكان إقامة لها في واحد أو اكثر من أظافر اليدين أو القدمين ، تنتج عدوى الأظافر الفطرية أو "الفطار الظفرى" (الاسم الطبي) . ويسمى الجناة الرئيسيون في عدوى الأظافر الفطرية " الفطريات الجلدية ". وهى نفس عائلة الفطريات الموجودة في " القوباء الحلقية " و" حكة الفارس " و " قدم الرياضي ".

وبالرغم من أن معظم الناس يكونون غير مدركين لوجود عدوى الأظافر الفطرية فإنها مشكلة شائعة . والواقع أن دراسات المسح الحديثة في المملكة المتحدة والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية قد بينت إنه في أي وقت معين ، يكون 3% تقريبا من السكان مصابين بعدوى الأظافر الفطرية ، وأن المشكلة في ازدياد .

اعراض الاظافر الفطرية

ظفر مصاب بالفطريات وقد بدأت الاصابة من مهد الظفر

قد تصعب جدا ملاحظة عدوى الأظافر في مرحلة مبكرة ، خصوصا إذا كانت الإصابة في ظفر واحد فقط . وفي المعتاد تحتل الفطريات مكانا تحت طرف الظفر أو في جانبه ولا تسبب ألما . وفي البداية يبدأ سمك الظفر في الازدياد ويتغير لونه وتظهر به بقع بيضاء أو مائلة للاصفرار . وبالتدرج يصبح الظفر لينا وسهل التفتت ويصير داكنا فيما تدخل القاذورات والهواء من خلال الشقوق . وفي النهاية قد يتحلل الظفر (أو الأظافر) أو يطرح بالكامل.
هل هي عدوى خطيرة؟


بالرغم من أن عدوى الأظافر الفطرية ليست خطرة ولا تهدد الحياة فإنها يمكن أن تسبب تشوها وأن تؤدى إلى مضاعفات مؤلمة. وعندما تكون إصابة الأظافر شديدة فإنها تصبح معرضة لخطر الإصابة بالعدوى الجرثومية " الثانوية " التي يمكن أن تسبب ألما . وحيثما يتم طرح أحد الأظافر ينمو الظفر الجديد مشوها. كذلك يمكن أن توجد مشاكل بالنسبة للأحذية لأن أصابع القدم تفقد أظافرها الواقية وتصبح حساسة للضغط.

يجب أن ينظر إلى عدوى الأظافر الفطرية نظرة جدية من وجهة نظر اجتماعية خالصة كذلك . إذا أنها ، بتركها دون علاج ، تعتبر إضافة لمستودع العدوى فتصيب أشخاصا اكثر واكثر . 

http://www.se77ah.com/art-332-عدوى-الاظافر-الفطرية.html


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

حمى الوادي المتصدع
ما هي حمى الوادي المتصدع ؟
حمى الوادي المتصدع عبارة عن نوع من الحمى الحادة يسببها فيروس يصيب الحيوانات الأليفة (مثل الأبقار ، الجاموس ، الخراف ، الماعز ، والجمال) والبشر. وهو ينقل بواسطة البعوض خلال سنوات المطر الكثيف (أو عند ازدياد نسبة الرطوبة). كان أول بلاغ عن المرض بين المواشي من قبل البيطريين في كينيا عام 1900.

أين يوجد المرض؟
حمى الوادي المتصدع توجد عموما في مناطق شرق وجنوب أفريقيا في أماكن تربية الماشية.

فيروس حمى الوادي المتصدع يؤثر على المواشي بصفة أولية ويمكن أن يسبب مرض في عدد كبير من الحيوانات الأليفة كوباء يصيب الحيوانات . وظهور حمى الوادي المتصدع بين الماشية بشكل وبائي يمكن أن يقود إلى وباء بين البشر المعرضين للتعامل مع الحيوانات المريضة. أكثر انتشار وبائي حيواني تم ملاحظته حدث في كينيا في عام 1951-1950 وسبب موت ما قدر بـ 100,000 من الغنم. وفي عام 1977 تم اكتشاف الفيروس في مصر (من المحتمل انتقاله هناك عن طريق الحيوانات الأليفة المصابة من السودان) وسبب في انتشار وباء كبير لحمى الوادي المتصدع بين الحيوانات والبشر. أول وباء لحمى الوادي المتصدع في أفريقيا الغربية حدث عام 1987 وقد ارتبط بإنشاء مشروع نهر السنيغال. فلقد سبب المشروع فيضانا في منطقة نهر السنيغال المنخفضة مما أدي إلى اختلاط بين الحيوانات والبشر سبب في نقل فيروس حمى الوادي المتصدع إلى البشر.

كيف ينتشر الفيروس بين الحيوانات؟
يتم ملاحظة الوباء الحيواني بصفة عامة خلال سنوات المطر الكثيف والفيضانات. كمية المطر الكثيفة تسمح لفقس بيض البعوض ، عادة من الجنس المسمى آيدس Aedes . إن بيض البعوض يكون مصابا بالفيروس بشكل طبيعي ، وبالتالي يقوم البعوض الناتج بنقل الفيروس إلى المواشي التي تتغذى بدمائها. وعندما تصاب المواشي فإنها بالتالي تنقل الفيروس إلى فصائل أخرى من البعوض عند يتغذى بدمائها وبالتالي تستطيع بدورها أن تنشر المرض. بالإضافة إلى ذلك ، فإنه من المحتمل انتقال الفيروس عن طريق الحشرات القارصة الأخرى.

كيف يصاب البشر؟
من الممكن إصابة البشر كنتيجة لقرص البعوض والحشرات الأخرى الماصة للدم. ومن الممكن أيضا إصابة البشر إذا تعرضوا إلى دماء أو سوائل الجسم الأخرى من الحيوانات المصابة. هذا التعرض يمكن أن ينتج من الذبح أو التعامل مع الحيوانات المصابة أو عند لمس اللحم الملوث أثناء تحضير الطّعام. انتقال الفيروس من خلال الرذاذ قد ينتج من التعامل مع عينات المختبر التي تحتوي على الفيروس.

ما هي الأعراض؟
يستطيع فيروس حمى الوادي المتصدع أن يسبب عدة أعراض مرضية (متلازمات) مختلفة. البشر المصابين بالفيروس قد لا يعانون من أي أعراض أو قد يصابون بمرض معتدل مصحوب بحمى واضطرابات في الكبد. ولكن ، في بعض المرضى يتطور المرض بصورة حمى نزفية (والتي من الممكن أن تؤدي إلى صدمة أو نزيف) ، التهاب في الدماغ (يمكن أن يؤدي إلى صداع ، غيبوبة ، أو تشنجات) ، أو مرض يؤثر على العين. المصابين الذين يصبحون مرضى تصيبهم في العادة حمى ، ضعف عام ، ألم في ظهر، دوخة ، وفقدان في الوزن عند بدء المرض. ويتعافى المصابون عادة خلال يومين إلى سبعة أيام من بداية المرض.

هل هناك مضاعفات بعد التحسن؟
أكثر المضاعفات شيوعا التهاب شبكيّة العين (النسيج الذي يصل أعصاب العين بالدماغ). وكنتيجة لذلك ، فإن 1% - 10% من المرضى المتأثرين ربما يصابوا بفقدان بصر دائم.

هل المرض قاتل؟
يتسبب المرض بموت 1% تقريبا من المصابين . تكون نسبة الموت كبيرة جدا بين الحيوانات المصابة. ويلاحظ أن 100% من المواشي الحبلى المصابة تجهض أجنتها.

كيف تتم المعالجة؟
لا يوجد علاج أكيد للمرضى المصابين بفيروس حمى الوادي المتصدع. ولكن بعض الدراسات التي أجريت على القرود والحيوانات الأخرى أعطت دلالات بأن عقار ريبافيرين ribavirin المضاد للفيروسات ربما يكون ذو فائدة للاستعمال المستقبلي في البشر. وتقترح بعض الدراسات الأخرى بأن الإنترفيرون interferon ، معدلات المناعة immune modulators ، وبلازما طور النقاهة convalescent-phase plasma ربما تساعد أيضا في معالجة المرضى.

من هم المعرضون لخطر الإصابة؟
دللت الدراسات بأن النوم في العراء ليلا في مناطق انتشار المرض يعتبر عامل خطر للتعرض إلى البعوض والحشرات الناقلة الأخرى. ويضاف إليهم رعاة الماشية ، عمال المسالخ والجزارون ، الأطباء البيطريون ، ومن يتعامل مع الماشية في المناطق الموبوءة .

كيف تتم الوقاية؟
تتم الوقاية بمكافحة البعوض والحشرات الماصة للدم الأخرى واتقاء لسعتها بواسطة استعمال طارد البعوض ورش المبيدات والناموسيات . تجنب التعرض إلى الدم أو أنسجة الحيوانات التي من الممكن أن تكون مصابة يعتبر مقياس مهم للواقية بالنسبة لمن يتعامل مع الحيوانات في المناطق الموبوءة.

لا يوجد تطعيمات للإنسان ولكن التطعيمات للاستعمال البيطري متوفرة. 

http://www.se77ah.com/art-331-حمى-الوادي-المتصدع.html



  السيلان
هو مرض خمجي (عدوى) تناسلي حاد يصيب الذكور والإناث في الأغشية المخاطية التي تغلف الإحليل أو عنق الرحم أو المستقيم أو البلعوم أو العينين وقد يؤدي إلى حدوث تجرثم الدم septicemia

ما هي المسببات؟
العامل المسبب هو بكتيريا نيسيريا قونوريا Neisseria gonorrhoeae والتي يمكن كشفها في الإفرازات (النز) باللطاخة المباشرة (شريحة direct smear) أو بعد الزرع culture. وينتشر هذا المرض عادة بالاتصال الجنسي، وتكون النساء عادة حاملات للميكروب بدون أعراض لعدة أسابيع أو أشهر وتكشف عادة بعد كشف المخالط الجنسي. وتكون العدوى بدون عرض أيضا في البلعوم والمستقيم عند اللوطيين. أما السيلان الذي يحدث عند الفتيات قبل البلوغ فيكون بسبب البالغين عادة عن طريق الاعتداء الجنسي أو نادرا عن طريق العدوى.

ما هي الأعراض والعلامات؟
عند الرجال
فترة حضانة المرض عند الرجال من 2 إلى 14 يوماً. ويبدأ عادة على شكل انزعاج خفيف في الإحليل ويليه بعد ساعات قليلة حدوث حرقان عند التبول مع صعوبة في التبول dysuria مع إفراز قيحي أصفر مخضر، ثم يحدث تكرر التبول frequency والإلحاح البولي urgency مع انتشار المرض إلى الإحليل الخلفي.


عند النساء
تكون فترة الحضانة من 7 إلى 21 يوما بعد العدوى. وتكون الأعراض عادة طفيفة، ولكن قد يكون بدء الأعراض شديدا بحدوث حرقان عند التبول والإلحاح البولي وإفرازات مهبلية. أكثر المواضع إصابة هي عنق الرحم والأعضاء التناسلية الداخلية ويليها الإحليل والمستقيم وقنوات سكين Skene وغدد بارثولين Bartholin (الغدد المحيطة بالمهبل). وقد يخرج القيح من الإحليل عند الضغط على منطقة العانة. ويعتبر التهاب قنوات فالوب salpingitis من المضاعفات الشائعة للعدوى.
أنقر على الصورة للتكبير




في الجنسين
إصابة المستقيم بالسيلان تكون شائعة عند النساء واللوطيين، وعادة تكون بدون أعراض، ولكن قد يحدث انزعاج حول الشرج مع نزول القيح من المستقيم.
إصابة البلعوم بالميكروب
يحدث بسب الاتصال الجنسي الفموي وتزداد مشاهدته حديثا، وعادة يكون بدون أعراض ولكن قد يحدث عند بعض المرضى التهاب في الحلق وصعوبة عند البلع.
عند الرضيعات والفتيات غير البالغات
قد يصاحب انتفاخ واحمرار الشفرين وإفراز القيح من المهبل التهاب في المستقيم. وقد تشتكي الطفلة من حرقة وصعوبة عند التبول وقد يلاحظ الأهل تلوث الملابس الداخلية بالقيح.

كما انه قد يصيب عيون الأطفال عند الولادة conjunctivitis neonatorum وذلك عن طريق العدوى من الأم مما يؤدي إلى فقدان البصر إذا لم يتم معالجته سريعاً.
كيف يتم التشخيص؟
عند أكثر من 90% من الرجال يتم اكتشاف الميكروب بسرعة في الإفراز الإحليلي بواسطة اختبار على شريحة (لطاخة). ولكن عند النساء تكون حساسية هذا الاختبار حوالي 60% ولذلك يجب عمل مزرعة لإفرازات النساء أو عند الرجال إذا كانت نتيجة اللطاخة سلبية.

ما هي المضاعفات؟
عند الرجال
المضاعفة الأكثر شيوعا بعد العلاج المبكر للرجال هي التهاب الإحليل ما بعد السيلان، وغالبا يكون ذلك بسبب عوامل ممرضة أخرى تم اكتسابها وقت الإصابة بميكروب السيلان، ولكنها ذات فترة حضانة أطول ولا تستجيب للمضادات الحيوية الخاصة بالسيلان. أو ربما تكون بسبب تكرار العدوى. وهنا يرجع الإفراز القيحي بعد 7 إلى 14 يوما من انتهاء العلاج.

التهاب البربخ epididymitis هو مضاعفة هامة أخرى قد يؤدي إلى العقم. في هذه الحالة تهبط العدوى من الأحليل الخلفي بعد أشهر إلى البربخ وتكون الخصية مؤلمة ويكون كل من البربخ والحبل المنوي ساخنا ومؤلما ومتورما.


عند النساء
التهاب قنوات فالوب salpingitis يعتبر من أهم المضاعفات الشائعة.
في الجنسين
قد يحدث تجرثم الدم ولكنه أكثر شيوعا عند النساء. كما انه يمكن أن يحدث التهاب المفاصل المزمنة مع طفح جلدي مزمن. التهاب العينين قد يحدث عند الأطفال حديثي الولادة أو عند البالغين نتيجة للتلوث.
ما هو العلاج؟
يعتبر مرض السيلان بسيطاً وعلاجه سهلاً وسريعاً ولكن قبل البدء بالمعالجة يجب:
أخذ عينة من الدم لإجراء اختبار للزهري syphilis
على المريض الامتناع عن المعاشرة الجنسية حتى يتم التأكد من الشفاء التام من هذا المرض وذلك خوفاً من نقله للآخرين.
وينبغي أيضا عدم عصر القضيب للبحث عن الإفرازات الإحليلة
فحص وعلاج جميع شركاء المريض الجنسيين
يعالج المريض بالسيلان بالمضادات الحيوية الفعالة مثل السيفالوسبورين، السبيكتنومايسين، أو الكوينولون. اختيار المضاد الحيوي هنا يعتمد على وجود ميكروب مقاوم لأي منها. وتعتمد جرعة العلاج ومدته حسب الحالة المرضية والمضاد الحيوي الذي تم اختياره. في الحالات الحادة الغير مزمنة تتم المعالجة عادة بجرعة واحدة إما عن طريق حقنة عضلية أو عن طريق الفم.

وبسبب ترافق السيلان بشكل شائع مع عوامل معدية أخرى فإنه يتم بالبدء بالمعالجة بشوط طويل من التتراسيكلين عن طريق الفم ما عدا الحوامل حيث يعطى الإيريثروميسين. 

http://www.se77ah.com/art-327-السيلان.html

  انفلونزا الطيور
ما معنى انفلونزا الطيور؟
تنقسم فيروسات الإنفلونزا المسؤولة عن الزكام إلى أنواع مختلفة A و B و C أغلبها هو النوع A الذي ينقسم إلى 15 صنف H و تسعة أصناف N، حيث يتسبب الصنفان H5 و H7 في حالات مرضية تؤدي إلى الوفاة بنسبة 90 إلى 100 بالمائة. و تصيب هذه الأنفلونزا جميع أنواع الطيور تقريبا، و ينتقل الفيروس بين الحيوانات عن طريق العدوى بالاتصال المباشر عبر التنفس أو البراز، أو بطريقة غير مباشرة عبر التعرض إلى مواد تحمل الفيروس كالماء و الأغذية و الأدوات و الألبسة التي يستعملها المربون والعمال. وتحمل غالبا الطيور البرية سلالات من الفيروس دون أن تظهر عليها أية أعراض، لكن اتصال هذه الطيور المهاجرة بالدواجن هو السبب في ظهور المرض وانتشار الوباء، و يمكن كذلك أن تنتقل العدوى إلى أنواع حيوانية أخرى كالخنزير.
وقد ظهر فيروس أنفلونزا الطيور لأول مرة في هونج كونج سنة 1997 وخلف موت ستة أشخاص ثم عاد بعد ذلك في سنة 2003 مسببا عدة ضحايا في آسيا بالخصوص ، ولا زالت وسائل الإعلام تطلعنا على أخباره إلى اليوم . فأغلب البلدان المتضررة هي الدول الأسيوية، حيث حصل انتقال الفيروس إلى الإنسان في فيثنام و تايلاند و كامبوديا و أندونيسيا. و رغم ذلك فإن منظمة الصحة العالمية لا تطالب باختزال الأسفار إلى المناطق المتضررة لكنها تملي بعض الاحتياطات.

هل ينتقل هذا الفيروس من الحيوانات إلى الإنسان؟
يمكن للفيروس من النوع A و الصنف (N1/ H5) أن ينتقل من الحيوان إلى الإنسان مثلما حدث في آسيا، و كذلك في هولندا بواسطة الصنف (N7/ H7) ، و تتم العدوى عندما يكون الاتصال بهذه الحيوانات كبيرا و ممتدا و متكررا كما هو الشأن بالنسبة للعالمين في الميدان أو من لهم علاقة به كالمربين و التقنيين و الأطباء البيطريين و فرق التطهير.

هل ينتقل الفيروس من إنسان لآخر؟
لا يوجد دليل على انتقال الصنف N1/ H5 من إنسان لآخر، ولكن يوجد اشتباه في بعض الحالات القليلة، لكن حصول وباء عام يتطلب طفرة في فيروس انفلونزا الطيور تجعل منه فيروسا ممرضا و في نفس الوقت منتقلا بين البشر أيضا، و يمكن أن يحصل هذا في إنسان عنده إصابة مسبقة بفيروس الأنفلونزا البشرية بعدما يلحق به فيروس انفلونزا الطيور في نفس الشخص، ثم يتم تبادل المادة الوراثية بين النوعين، هنا يكون الاحتمال واردا لتوليد فيروس هجين قادر على إحداث الوباء عند البشر أيضا، و يمكن لهذه التعديلات الوراثية أن تحدث تلقائيا في شخص ما دون أن يكون قد أصيب مسبقا بفيروس الأنفلونزا البشري. ولذلك فإن منظمة الصحة العالمية أعلنت في 2003 أننا في حالة ما قبل الوباء ويمكن أن ننتقل إلى مرحلة الوباء العام عند تمكن الفيروس من الانتقال بين البشر.

ما هي أعراض الأنفلونزا و كيف يحصل الوباء العام؟
من بين أعراض الأنفلونزا نذكر ما يلي (راجع أيضا):
ظهور مفاجئ في بضع ساعات أو اقل من ساعة
حمى وارتعاش
سعال وآلام في الرأس
تعب ودعث ( وجع وتكسر في الجسد )
أما بالنسبة للوباء العام فهو يحدث بعد مدة حضانة الفيروس و التي تستمر إلى أسبوع، ثم ينتقل المرض إلى المرحلة العادية أو المرض التافه ( حرارة الجسم أكثر من 38 درجة و الألم في الحنجرة و العضلات ومشاكل التنفس كالكحة)، و لكن سرعان ما يتطور المرض و تتطور أعراضه بظهور مشاكل كالتنفس الصعب . تأتي بعد ذلك المرحلة التي تتغير فيها شدة و طبيعة الفيروس الجديد حيث يكمن خطره في اختلاط المصابين به بملايين المصابين بالزكام الفصلي الذي غالبا ما يحدث للبشر في فصل الشتاء، فهنا يصعب رصد هذه العناصر المصابة بالفيروس الجديد، وفي هذه الحالة لا يكشف عن الفيروس إلا إذا كانت هناك تحاليل سريعة و مطورة أو مستشفيات متطورة و متخصصة تكشف عن هذه الحالات الجديدة.

هل يوجد لقاح للبشر؟
إن اللقاح الخاص بأنفلونزا فصل الشتاء لا يخول الحماية من أنفلونزا الطيور أو من الفيروسات الناتجة عن الطفرات، و يعمل الأخصائيون على تحضير لقاح ضد الصنف N1 H5 ، لكن في حالة الوباء العام فإن هذا اللقاح لن يكون فعالا إلا إذا كان الفيروس الجديد قريبا من هذا الصنف. و لذلك فإن اللقاح الناجع هو الذي يحضر بعد معرفة الفيروس الجديد، ثم يظهر بعد مرور أربعة إلى ستة أشهر حسب الأخصائيين.

هل يوجد علاج وقائي أو شفائي عند الإنسان؟
هناك قسمان من الأدوية:
مضادات البروتين الفيروسي M2 والتي تقاوم فيروسات الأنفلونزا A لكنها تتميز بأعراض جانبية كمشاكل في الكلى و الكبد و الأعصاب، كما أن الفيروسات تطور المقاومة ضد هذه المضادات بسرعة.
مثبطات أنزيم نيورامينداز neuraminidase inhibitors: مثل عقار تاميفلو Tamiflu وهي ناجعة في اختزال شدة و مدة الأعراض إذا استعملت في اليومين الأولى لظهور الأعراض (خلال 48 ساعة وكلما كان ذلك أسرع كلما كانت النتائج أفضل)، وتمكن أيضا من الوقاية من الفيروس في حال استخدامها قبل الإصابة ، و بذلك فإن هذا الدواء هو الصالح في حالة انتشار الوباء العام خصوصا و أن استعماله سهل.


أما المضادات البكتيرية فليس لها تأثير على فيروسات الوباء، لأنها خاصة بمقاومة البكتيريا لا الفيروسات، إلا أنها يمكن أن تنفع في حالة اصطحاب المرض الفيروسي أو لمنع حدوث عدوى بكتيرية.

هل هناك احتمال للعدوى عند استهلاك الطيور و البيض؟
يكون انتقال الفيروس عبر الهواء، أما العدوى عن طريق استهلاك لحوم الحيوانات المصابة فإن احتمالها ضعيف و مهمل، لأن تأثير الفيروس يندثر مع الحرارة أكثر من 60 درجة لمدة 5 دقائق و لدقيقة واحدة فقط تحت حرارة 100 درجة، و من جهة أخرى فإن الفيروس حتى في حالة عدم طهو الطعام فإنه يتحطم بواسطة حموضة السائل الهضمي.

كيف يمكن الحد من انتشار الأنفلونزا ؟
ينتقل فيروس الأنفلونزا عموما – لا نتكلم هنا عن فيروس الطيور - بواسطة الرذاذ المصاحب للكلام و السعال والعطاس ، ويجب اتخاذ مجموعة من التدابير للحد من انتشار الفيروس:
العمل على بقاء المصابين بمنازلهم و تتبعهم من طرف مختصين بعين المكان أو نقلهم للمستشفى بالنسبة للحالات الحرجة.
الحجر الصحي لمدة ستة أيام على الأشخاص الذي كانت لهم اتصالات بالمصابين دون اتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية.
استعمال الأقنعة الواقية التي تحول دون انتقال الفيروسات.
و بما أن الفيروس يمكن أن يكون في الأيدي و غيرها فإن اتخاذ إجراءات الصيانة أمر ضروري، مثل غسل الأيدي بالصابون لمرات متكررة بعد العطاس عليها أو الاتصال بأحد المصابين كما يجب تغطية الفم و الأنف عند السعال أو العطاس، مع تجنب البصق على الأرض ومع اتخاذ المناديل لاستعمال واحد فقط، و غسل الأيدي بعد هذه الاستعمالات.
يجب منع التجمعات في حالة انتشار الوباء العام.
استعمال المضادات الفيروسية في الأماكن القريبة من الإصابات الأولى بالفيروس مع الحرص على الابتعاد عنها.

أما بالنسبة لأنفلونزا الطيور فإنه يجب اتخاذ التدابير التالية للحد من انتشارها :
حجر صحي على الحيوانات المصابة أو المجاورة لها ثم قتلها بعد ذلك
تطهير الآلات المستعملة لتفادي العدوى في حالة استعمالها في أماكن أخرى
الفصل بين الأنواع الحيوانية أثناء تربيتها ، كل نوع على حدة بمعزل عن النوع الآخر
تشجيع المربين للإعلان عن الحالات المصابة فور معاينتها

http://www.se77ah.com/art-310-انفلونزا-الطيور.html

  الحمى الوردية
هي عدوى فيروسية تصيب الأطفال. و تكون أكثر انتشارا من سن 6 شهور و حتى سن سنتان. و تسببها نوع من الفيروسات يسمى Human Herpes Virus.

فترة الحضانة
وهي الفترة ما بين الإصابة بالفيروس و ظهور أعراض المرض. و تتراوح بين 7 – 10 أيام بعد الإصابة بالفيروس المسبب للمرض.

طريقة العدوى
تتم العدوى عن طريق الرذاذ المتطاير من أنف و فم الطفل المصاب.

الأعراض

الحرارة:
يبدأ المرض بحدوث ارتفاع مفاجئ في درجة الحرارة لتصل سريعا إلى 39.5 – 40 درجة مئوية. و تظل الحرارة مرتفعة لمدة 3 – 4 أيام دون ظهور أي سبب واضح لهذه الحرارة. ثم تعود الحرارة إلى معدلها الطبيعي مع ظهور الطفح الجلدي في نفس الوقت.


الطفح الجلدي:
يتميز بأنه وردى اللون، و يبدأ في الظهور في اليوم الرابع مع انخفاض الحرارة إلى معدلها الطبيعي. و يبدأ في منطقة الصدر ثم ينتشر سريعا ليشمل الأطراف و الرقبة و الوجه. و يكون غالبا اقل كثيرا في الوجه. ثم يختفي سريعا خلال 24 ساعة. لذلك يعتبر ظهور الطفح الجلدي علامة جيدة حيث انه يشير أن كل الأعراض ستنتهي تماما خلال 24 ساعة فقط.


و يعتبر أهم ما يساعد في تشخيص الحمى الوردية هو ظهور الطفح الجلدي في نفس توقيت انخفاض الحرارة إلى المعدل الطبيعي.






أعراض أخرى:
مثل: فقدان الشهية – تضخم في الغدد الليمفاوية بالرقبة.

المضاعفات
نظرا لأن بداية المرض يكون بارتفاع شديد و مفاجئ في درجة الحرارة ، لذا يكون الطفل عرضة لحدوث تشنجات حرارية. و قد وجد أن نسبة التشنجات الحرارية التي تحدث مع الحمى الوردية تبلغ 10 – 15 %. و تتمثل أعراض التشنجات الحرارية في:

فقدان الوعي (غيبوبة)

تشنجات بالأطراف و الوجه لمدة 2 – 3 دقائق

فقدان السيطرة على عملية التبول و التبرز

العلاج
يكون علاج الحمى الوردية فقط باستخدام مخفضات الحرارة مع القيام بعمل كمادات باردة للطفل. و لا تستخدم المضادات الحيوية في العلاج حيث أن سبب المرض فيروس و ليس بكتريا فلا دور للمضادات الحيوية. و يجب الانتباه إلى إعطاء الطفل المزيد من السوائل. 

http://www.se77ah.com/art-306-الحمى-الوردية.html




الدفتيريا
الدفتيريا مرض معد حاد يصيب الأغشية المخاطية في الأنف والحلق وذلك نتيجة العدوى بجرثومة الدفتيريا. والدفتيريا كلمة لاتينية تعني غشاء لذلك سمي بهذا الاسم.

ويتميز المرض بتكوين غشاء كاذب في الفم والحلق مما ينتج عن ذلك التهاب في الحلق والفم والأنف وأحيانا يمتد الالتهاب إلي القصبات الهوائية والحنجرة مما ينتج عن ذلك من اختناق وعدم القدرة على التنفس. وتبقى الكائنات الصغيرة مركزة في مكان العدوى لتنتج سماً قوياً قابل للذوبان يمتصه الجسم ويسرى عن طريق الدم إلى الأجزاء الأخرى البعيدة حيث يحدث تخريبا في أنسجة الأعصاب والعضلات فيسبب شللا في أعصاب الجمجمة وفي الأطراف السفلي وفي الحجاب الحاجز كما يسبب ضعفا في عضلات القلب.

كيفية الاصابة
جرثومة الدفتيريا توجد في إفرازات أنف المصاب وفمه لذا فإن المرض ينتقل بالاتصال المباشر بواسطة الرذاذ من الأنف والفم وأشياء المريض الملوثة وأحيانا عن طريق الحليب الملوث. وعادة ما تصيب الأطفال المعرضين غير المحصنين ضد هذا المرض. وعندما تتمكن الجراثيم من دخولها جسم الإنسان تتوالد وتتكاثر ويحدث صراع بينها وبين قوى الدفاع المناعي للجسم وعادة ما تكون الغلبة لجسم الإنسان، ولكن في بعض الأحيان تكون الغلبة لجراثيم الدفتيريا عندها يصاب الإنسان بحالة مرضية أولها مدة الحضانة التي تتراوح بين يومين وخمسة أيام بعدها تبدأ علامات المرض بالظهور حيث يشعر المريض المصاب بقشعريرة وتكسير في الجسم وألم في الرأس وارتفاع في درجة الحرارة.

طرق الوقاية من المرض
إن الطريقة المثلى للوقاية من المرض هي تحصين كل الأطفال ضده وذلك عن طريق إعطائهم اللقاح على ثلاث جرعات بالإضافة إلى جرعتان منشطتان وذلك حسب الجدول .

طرق العلاج من المرض
يعزل المريض ويمنع اختلاطه بغيره من الأطفال، كما يحتاج المريض إلى راحة تامة ويعطى جرعات مناسبة من المصل المحصن المضاد بالإضافة إلى مضاد حيوي وإذا حدث اختناق للمريض يسارع الطبيب إلي وضع أنبوب خاص في مجرى التنفس لإبقائه مفتوحا. 

http://www.se77ah.com/art-325-الدفتيريا.html

  الحصبة
الحصبة مرض انتقالي حاد، واسع الانتشار في سن الطفولة، يتسبب عن الإصابة بفيروس الحصبة، ويتميز بارتفاع في درجة الحرارة مصحوب برشح وسعال ورمد، ويتبع ذلك طفح على جميع أجزاء الجسم. أول من عرف هذا المرض وميزه عن مرض الجدري الطبيب العربي الفيلسوف الرازي وذلك في بغداد سنة 900 ميلادية. مدة الحضانة تتراوح بين سبعة أيام وأربعة وعشرين يوما. يبدأ ظهور الطفح في اليوم الرابع من ارتفاع درجة الحرارة، وبعد أربعة أيام أخرى تأخذ الحرارة بالهبوط ويتبع ذلك تكوين قشرة شبيهة بالنخالة.
مصدر العدوى ومخزنها هو الإنسان، تنتقل الحصبة بواسطة الرذاذ والاتصال المباشر وغير المباشر عن طريق الأشياء الملوثة. وبعد الشفاء من الحصبة يكتسب الشخص مناعة مدة الحياة.

جرعة واحدة من اللقاح تعطي مناعة لأكثر من سبع سنوات وعادة يعطى اللقاح في السنة الأولى من العمر. يعطى اللقاح خاصة في المدارس حيث يتجمع عدد كبير من الأطفال، وللأطفال المصابين بمرض السل أو مرض القلب أو غير ذلك من الأمراض المزمنة.

ولا يعطى اللقاح للمرأة الحامل، ولا للمصاب بمرض سرطان الدم. ولا يعطى لمن يعالج بالكورتيزون أو بالأشعة وإعطاء اللقاح قبل التعرض للعدوى أو في اليوم ذاته، يمنع حدوث المرض. أما إذا تأخر إعطاء اللقاح فيعطى المصل المحصن.

يستعمل المصل المحصن لمنع الإصابة بالحصبة عندما يختلط الطفل مع أطفال مصابين بالمرض على أن يكون ذلك في أسرع وقت ممكن بعد التعرض للإصابة ليكون مفعوله الوقائي اكبر. 


http://www.se77ah.com/art-323-الحصبة.htm
  التطعيمات
المناعة في الإنسان
المناعة هي القوة التي يكتسبها الإنسان ليقاوم العدوى ويتغلب عليها، وهى دفاع الجسم البشري ضد غزو الجراثيم التي تسبب المرض. ويكتسب الإنسان نوعا من المناعة الطبيعية بالتعرض المتكرر للجراثيم. والأطفال عند الولادة ولوقت قصير بعدها يكتسبون بعض المناعة من أمهاتهم بواسطة دم المشيمة فتوفر هذه المناعة المورثة حماية مؤقتة للمولود.

والجسم نفسه يشكل مناعة فاعلة خلال صراعه مع الجرثومة المهاجمة، وتتكون من رد الفعل أجسام مضادة تدوم عادة مدة من الوقت أطول من حالة المناعة المنفعلة. وقد تعلم الإنسان أن يقلد غزو الجرثومة بحقن الجسم بلقاح من هذه الجرثومة بعد أن يبطل مفعولها أو يخففه أو بمنتوجات جرثومية خاضعة لحالات مضبوطة ومصنوعة بشكل لقاح. وهنا يتجاوب جسم الإنسان مع هذا اللقاح وينتج أجسام مضادة تكسبه مناعة فعالة تقيه شر الغزوات اللاحقة من قبل الجراثيم المشابهة لها أو القريبة منها.

بما أن الهدف من التطعيمات هو بناء مناعة (أي تكوين أجسام مضادة) ضد الأمراض المعدية فسنقوم بالتوضيح بشكل مبسط أنواع المناعة.

أنواع المناعة
المناعة في جسم الإنسان تنقسم إلى قسمين:
1- مناعة طبيعية Natural immunity
2- مناعة مكتسبة Acquired immunity

المناعة الطبيعية
إن الله عز وجل قد وهبنا وسائل للدفاع ضد الأمراض منذ الولادة، أي وسائل دفاع طبيعية أو غير مكتسبة. وهذه الوسائل تشمل ما يلي:
الجلد والأغشية المخاطية
بالرغم من أن الجلد والأغشية المخاطية بتماس دائم مع جراثيم وطفيليات البيئة التي نعيش فيها، فإنها تشكل حاجزا يعترض دخول العوامل المسببة للأمراض، طالما أنها سليمة. كما أن الفوهات الطبيعية لدينا كالأنف والفم والأذن طريق تسلكه الجراثيم للدخول إلى أجسامنا، لولا وجود الأغشية المخاطية والأهداب التي تغطيها والتي تقف حائلا أمامها.
الأحماض والخمائر
الأحماض الدهنية التي يفرزها الجلد، وحموضة المعدة، وحموضة المهبل، والخمائر التي توجد في دمع العين وفي سوائل الجسم الأخرى لها القدرة على الفتك بالجراثيم التي تحاول غزو الجسم
البلعمة (خلايا البلع)
بعد أن تتخطى الجراثيم حواجز الدفاع السابقة والموجدة في مداخل الجسم وتصل إلى الدم والأنسجة، يقوم نوعين من خلايا الدم البيضاء بوظيفة البلعمة (أي تحيط بالجراثيم وتبتلعها ثم تفتك بها وتحللها وتعدمها في داخل الخلية).
المناعة الطبيعية مناعة عامة لا تختص بنوع معين من الجراثيم ولذلك تسمى أيضا (بالمناعة الغير نوعية) للدلالة على عدم اختصاصها لنوع معين من الجراثيم وذلك عكس النوع الثاني من المناعة المتخصص لأنواع معينة من الجراثيم (مناعة نوعية) وهي المناعة المكتسبة

المناعة المكتسبة
هذا النوع من المناعة يتم اكتسابه بعد تعرض الجسم لأحد أنواع الجراثيم، ولذلك سميت بالمناعة المكتسبة. وبما أنها تمتاز بصفة النوعية لأحد أنواع الجراثيم فيطلق عليها أيضا اسم المناعة النوعية.

عند تعرض الجسم لجرثومة معينة لأول مرة يتم (خلال عملية البلعمة السابقة الذكر) التعرف على جميع خواص الجرثومة من قبل خلايا المناعة (الخلايا الليمفاوية) ويتم تكوين وإفراز أجسام مضادة نوعية antibodies لهذه الجرثومة بواسطة أحد أنواع الخلايا الليمفاوية. وتقوم خلايا أخرى تسمى بخلايا الذاكرة باكتساب ذاكرة للخواص المميزة لتلك الجرثومة وبالتالي تصبح جاهزة لتكوين وإفراز أجسام مضادة بكميات كبيرة وبسرعة إذا ما تعرض الجسم لتلك الجرثومة مرة أخرى. التحصين بواسطة اللقاحات يعتبر طريقة آمنة لتعريض الجسم لمسببات الأمراض وبالتالي إكتساب مناعة ضدها.

حصن طفلك
إن المولود ساعة ينتقل فجأة إلى بيئة جديدة لا تؤمن له نفس الراحة والحماية التي كان ينعم بها وهو في داخل الرحم، يأتي إلى هذا العالم مسلحا بمناعة شبيهة بمناعة أمه، وهذه المناعة الطبيعية التي انتقلت إليه من أمه بواسطة المشيمة لا تقيه من الأمراض إلا لفترة من الزمن لأنها تزول خلال الأشهر الأولي من حياته ويصبح بدون مناعة وعرضة للأمراض. ومن المسلم به ألان أنه إذا توفر للطفل التلقيح المبكر فإنه يستطيع أن ينتج أجسام مضادة، ومع أن الأجسام المضادة المنتقلة من الأم إلي المولود تحدث مفعولا جزئيا مانعا يؤثر على تشكيل الأجسام المضادة الناتجة عن التلقيح، فإن هذا المفعول الجزئي لا يمنع جهاز الطفل نفسه من إنتاج الكفاية من الأجسام المضادة الفاعلة.

فالتلقيح في سن مبكر ابتداء من الشهر الأول يثير حس الطفل إلى الجرعات المنبهة الأخرى من اللقاح أو إلى غزوة لاحقة من الجراثيم. وهناك عدد من أمراض الطفولة يمكن الوقاية منها وباستطاعتنا حماية الطفل من مثل هذه الأمراض عن طريق التلقيح.

إذا الطريق الأفضل لضمان صحة أفضل لطفلك هي الوقاية من الأمراض. والطريق الأفضل لمنع حدوث عدد من الأمراض مثل الحصبة، النكاف (أبوكعب)، حصبة المانية، الإلتهاب الكبدي الوبائي (ب)، و جدري الماء (عنكز) ، السعال الديكي، الكزاز ، الدفتيريا، شلل الأطفال، وأمراض أخرى هو أن تتأكد من أن طفلك يتلقى التحصين الملائم.
حاليا تستطيع تحصين طفلك ضد 10 أمراض. في أغلب الحالات تعطى التطعيمات بشكل حقن، ويلزم عدة حقن للحماية الكاملة. والفترة التي يتم تطعيم الأطفال خلالها تمتد منذ الولادة الى عمر سنتين. بعض الأمراض تحتاج إلى جرعات منشطة بين الأعمار 4 و 6 سنوات والأعمار 11 و 12 سنة.

كيف تعمل التطعيمات؟
التطعيمات تحمي من الأمراض المعدية التي يمكن أن تسبب أمراض خطرة أو الموت. عادة تعطى التطعيمات عن طريق الحقن أو الفم. التطعيمات تحتوي على شكل واهن أو ميت من الجراثيم المسببة للأمراض المراد التحصين ضدها والتي يستطيع الجسم السيطرة عليها ومن ثم بناء مناعة ضدها (تكوين أجسام مضادة).
هذه الأجسام المضادة تساعد الجسم على التعرف على الجراثيم وبالتالي منع المرض من الحدوث إذا تعرض الشخص إلى العدوى في المستقبل. تكوين الأجسام المضادة ضد الجراثيم المسببة للأمراض تسمى مناعة.



هل تطعيمات آمنة؟
في الغالبية العظمى من الحالات لا تسبب التطعيمات آثار جانبية شديدة. ولكن بعض التطعيمات ربما تسبب بعض الألم البسيط والورم في موقع الحقن. بعض الأطفال يصابون بحمى بسيطة ويحتمل أن يشعروا بالنعاس أو أن يصبحوا سيئي الطبع. في الحقيقة، الإصابة بأمراض مرحلة الطفولة الخطيرة أخطر بكثير من تعرض الطفل لعرض جانبي ناتج عن التطعيم.


http://www.se77ah.com/art-321-التطعيمات.html


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل جداااا يا النهيسى

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

والموضوع المميز

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## tasoni queena (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك

معلومات مفيدة جدا

وكتيرة بجد شكرا جدا جدا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا النهيسى
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ...


منتهى شكرى

أخى

كلــــــــــــيمو

للمرور والذوق

أم النور معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا ليك
> 
> معلومات مفيدة جدا
> 
> ...


شكرا

أختنا تاســــــــــــــونى

لمرورك الغالى الكريم

الرب يسوع معاكم​


----------

